# Your CD/Music Collection!



## linkII (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't sleep and thought what better time to type out my CD collection down 
My fingers feel light


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont own a single CD.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Noca said:


> I dont own a single CD.


That's okay - I didn't own my first CD til I was about your age.

I just bought my first DVD last week!

*w00t*


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I have around 150 CDs and even more albums that were downloaded. I probably have about 500 albums with downloaded and CDs included.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm not sure if this is completely up-to-date, and the spacing is screwd up, but here are the cds i consider "mine":

amos, tori boys for pele
amos, tori scarlet’s walk
arcade fire, the funeral
arden, jann living under june
assia chercheuse d’or
azure ray hold on love
balint, eszter mud
beck odelay
ben folds five whatever and ever amen
bezar, emily grandmother’s tea leaves
blind melon blind melon
breut, francoiz une saison volée
brooke, jonatha plumb
brooke, jonatha steady pull
bush the science of things
cabrel, francis hors saison
camille le fil
cat power what would the community think
clément, coralie bye bye beauté
cole, paula harbinger
colvin, shawn a few small repairs
concrete blonde bloodletting
concrete blonde still in hollywood
conjure one conjure one
crow, sheryl tuesday night music club
croze, pauline pauline croze
davis, alana blame it on me
davis, alana fortune cookies
death cab for cutie transatlanticism
delerium karma
des’ree i ain’t movin’
difranco, ani imperfectly
difranco, ani not so soft (lost)
difranco, ani puddle dive
difranco, ani not a pretty girl
difranco, ani dilate
difranco, ani living in clip
difranco, ani to the teeth
difranco, ani revelling/reckoning
dresden dolls, the the dresden dolls
eiffel abricotine
fersen, thomas quatre
fiona apple tidal
fiona apple extraordinary machine
fonky family art de rue
fuel sunburn
gainsbourg, serge initials s.g.
garbage version 2.0
germano, lisa slide
germano, lisa happiness
green day nimrod
guerra, ely lotofire
harmer, sarah you were here
hart, beth screaming for my supper
hille, veda spine
holland, jolie escondida
idlewild 100 broken windows
indochine paradize
keinig, katell jet
keren ann la biographie de luka philipsen
louise attaque louise attaque
m je dis aime
mana sueños liquidos
mann, aimee bachelor no. 2
marshall, amanda amanda marshall
matchbox 20 yourself or someone like you
matthews, dave band under the table and dreaming
matthews, dave band crash
mckennitt, loreena the mummer’s dance
mclachlan, sarah surfacing
mclachlan, sarah afterglow
mitchell, joni court and spark
moenia adición
moore, abra strangest places
morissette, alanis jagged little pill
morissette, alanis supposed former infatuation junkie
my bloody valentine isn’t anything
no doubt tragic kingdom
o’connor, sinéad faith and courage
owens, gene beautifully strange
paris combo attraction
paris combo living room
phair, liz whitechocolatespaceegg
r.e.m. automatic for the people
round, carina the disconnection
salvador, henri chambre avec vue
semisonic feeling strangely fine
sheik, duncan duncan sheik
shins, the oh, inverted world
silverchair neon ballroom
slean, sarah day one
smith, elliott either/or
spektor, regina soviet kitsch
syntek, alex mundo lite
tartalia, allison ready
tété l’air de rien
third eye blind third eye blind
throwing muses the real ramona
trespassers william different stars
tribe abort
tribe sleeper
värttina ilmatar
värttina kokko
värttina vihma
venable, noe the world is bound by secret knots
venegas, julieta aquí
wallflowers, the bringing down the horse
wallflowers, the red letter days
wright, shannon over the sun
zazie made in love


and this is a very incomplete list of some that i consider to be my boyfriend's but that i listen to (for some, i was the cause of purchase):
10,000 maniacs mtv unplugged
amos, tori from the choirgirl hotel
amos, tori little earthquakes
amos, tori strange little girls
amos, tori to venus and back
amos, tori under the pink
apple, fiona when the pawn
bush sixteen stone
chapman, tracy new beginning
chapman, tracy tracy chapman
cole, paula this fire
collins, phil ... hits
counting crows august and everything after
cure, the disintegration
difranco, ani ani difranco
everything but the girl worldwide
gabriel, peter shaking the tree
genesis invisible touch
gin blossoms new miserable experience
harvey, pj stories from the city, stories from the sea
led zeppelin houses of the holy
mann, aimee ultimate collection
mckeown, erin distillation
mckeown, erin grand
mckeown, erin monday morning cold
mckeown, erin we will become like birds
mclachlan, sarah fumbling towards ecstacy
mellencamp, john cougar	american fool
new order (the best of) new order
nova, heather oyster
nova, heather siren
nova, heather south
orton, beth trailer park
osborne, joan relish
osborne, joan righteous love
pearl jam ten
poe haunted
poe hello
r.e.m. eponymous
r.e.m. green
shakira laundry service
siouxsie and the banshees	peepshow
smashing pumpkins, the	rotten apples: greatest hits
tool undertow
vega, suzanne the best of suzanne vega
mclachlan, sarah solace
garbage garbage
orton, beth central reservation
mckennitt, loreena the book of secrets
mckennitt, loreena the mask and the mirror


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

oh, i do have more than that. there are a few that i took out of my cd holder thing when i was running out of space, but i don't like those ones at all, anyway.


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

LINK II - You have several Finnish metal albums, how cool is that! Are really from Australia? How did you encounter Ensiferum?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, some people have a lot of CDs. I have about 15 at most. They are a good variety ranging from Beethoven to Ace of Base. My dad owns a bunch of old records that I like listening to also. Most are 60s music.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have far too many to write down - i need music like i need air ( however wrong that seems to say) i don't fancy getting them all in order to write them down anyway.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow. Not even gonna try that! I love music, it's the best thing since... things. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been getting my collection in order on recordnerd.com. Just need to get all the boots in order then I'll give a link


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ummm...I purchase about 20+ CDs a month.

I have A LOT.....and I'm pennyless no doubt.

So here's the K's, since I don't have too many for some reason:

Karate - Cancel/Sing
Karate - Pockets
Karate - In the Fishtank 12
Kid Kilowatt - Guitar Method
King Caesar - s/t
King Cobra - 8 Songs
King Cobra - s/t
King Cobra (3-inch CD)
King Crimson - Lizard
Kinks - Greatest Hits
Kinski - Alpine Static
Kirkegaard, Jacob - 4 Rooms
Kiss me Deadly - Misty Medley
Kites - Peace Trains
Koenjihyakkei - Angherr Shisspa
Konono No 1 - Lubuaku
Konono No 1 - Congotronics
Kotche, Glenn - Mobile

(Note to self: buy more King Crimson)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My CD collection is so small I can actually list it easily:

Ozzy Osborune:
-Tribute
-Down to Earth
-Blizzard of Ozz

Black Sabbath:
-Paranoid
-Symptom of the Universe 1970-78 (2 disk set from their 8 albums with Ozzy)

Guns N' Roses:
-Use Your Illusion I
-GN'R Lies
-The Spaghetti Incident

Iron Maiden:
-Powerslave
-Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
-Brave New World
-Dance of Death

Velvet Revolver Contraband
L.A. Guns
Metal Chruch The Dark


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I'm the Chairman of the Bored.... 

So here's the F's: 

Failure - Fantastic Planet 
Faraquet/Akarso split CD 
Faraquet - The View From This Tower 
Farsaxa - Lepidoptera 
Farina, Geoff - Already Told You 
Fat Worm of Error - Pregnant Babies Pregnant with Pregnant Babies 
Feist - Open Season
Feu Therese - s/t 
F/i - A Question for the Somnambulist 
Firehose - Big Bottom Pow-Wow
Flaherty w/Corsano & Yeh - A Rock in the Snow
Flaming Lips - In a Priest Driven Ambulance 
Flaming Lips - the Satellite Heart 
Flesh Eaters - Miss Muerte 
Flipper - American Grafishy 
Flying Luttenbachers - Infection and Decline 
Flying Luttenbachers - The Void 
Flying Luttenbachers - Cataclysm
Flying Saucer Attack - Chorus/Less is More 
Fly Pan Am - N'Ecoutez Pas 
Folk Implosion - Take a Look Inside 
Folk Implosion - Dare to be Surprised 
Foo Fighters - s/t 
Foo Fighters - This is a Call 
Foo Fighters - I'll Stick Around 
Foo Fighters - The Colour and the Shape 
For Carnation - Marshmallows 
For Carnation - s/t 
For Squirrels - Example 
Free Kitten - Nice *** 
Free Kitten - Sentimental Education 
French Toast - In a Cave 
From Fiction - Bloodwork 
From Monument to Masses - Schools of Thought Contend 
****-Off Machete - My First Machete 
****-Off Machete - If Gold was Silver and Silver was Gold 
****-Off Machete - What's the Signal 
Fu Manchu - King of the Road 
Fugazi - 13 Songs 
Fugazi - Repeater/3 Songs 
Fugazi - Steady Diet of Nothing 
Fugazi - In on the Kill Taker 
Fugazi - Red Medicine 
Fugazi - End Hits 
Fugazi - Instrument soundtrack 
Fugazi - Furniture 
Fugazi -Argument 
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 1
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 2
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 3
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 4
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 5
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 6
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 7
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 8
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 9
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 10
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 11
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 12
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 13
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 14
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 15
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 16
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 17
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 18
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 19
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 20
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 21
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 22
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 23
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 24
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 25
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 26
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 27
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 28
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 29
Fugazi - Live Series Volume 30

Over half of the Fugazi Live Series are double albums

Yes, I spend 75% of my free time with music blaring in the background


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

linkII said:


> Yapperjaw said:
> 
> 
> > LINK II - You have several Finnish metal albums, how cool is that! Are really from Australia? How did you encounter Ensiferum?
> ...


One of the greatest things in Finland is that metal music is not by any means marginal, and e.g. Ensiferum albums can be found in most shops. I believe there have been at least three Finnish metal albums that have topped the albums charts this year: There was Amoprhis, Diablo (relatively unknown abroad) and Mokoma, a finnish-singing thrash metal outfit. I honestly can't imagine any other country where this could be possible... Of course, bands like Nightwish and Children Of Bodom are huge in here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Both hands are achingly numb with carpel tunnel, my eyes are bleary and my head hurts but I'm finally done! Every single cd, lp, 7" and bootleg I own in one easy to read list!!

http://www.recordnerd.com/lists/mserychic/

It's so beautifulllllll :mushy :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> My CD collection is so small I can actually list it easily:
> 
> Ozzy Osborune:
> -Tribute
> ...


I like your music Ultrashy :yes 
I just don't like Ozzy and Black Sabbath :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Both hands are achingly numb with carpel tunnel, my eyes are bleary and my head hurts but I'm finally done! Every single cd, lp, 7" and bootleg I own in one easy to read list!!
> 
> http://www.recordnerd.com/lists/mserychic/
> 
> It's so beautifulllllll :mushy :lol


Did you know I'm married to Mary Timony?

And I'm cousins with Ira from Yo La Tengo.

Oh, and I used to be a member of Unwound.

Yup, I got life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz: 

Zedek, Thalia - Trust not in whom without some touch of madness 
Zedek, Thalia - The Nature of Drones 
Zientara, Don - Sixteen Songs 
Zs - s/t 
Zs - Karate/Bump 
Zs - Magnet 
Zu w/Spaceways Inc - Radiale 
Zu w/Mats Gustafsson - How to Raise an Ox
Zu - Igneo


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

uh, too many, i am not going to do it


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

oops


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> My CD collection is so small I can actually list it easily:
> 
> Ozzy Osborune:
> -Tribute
> ...


That is a good list. Iron Maiden is awesome. Of their CD's I have Killers, Number of the Beast, Piece of Mind, Powerslave, Somewhere in Time, Brave New World & Dance of Death.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I have about 70 CDs but I'm way too lazy to post them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yaknow, it's sad. Posting my CD collection here is usually the highlight of my day. Yippeeeee.

*"T"*, as in GO *T*EAM!

Tarentel - Big Black Square 
Teenage Jesus & the Jerks - Everything 
Teen Idles - s/t 
Temple of the Dog - s/t 
Ten Grand - the comprehensive list of everyone who has ever done anything wrong to us 
That Dog - s/t 
That Dog - Totally Crushed Out 
That Dog - Retreat from the Sun 
Theoretical Girls - s/t 
They Shoot Horses Don't They - Boo Hoo Hoo Boo 
Think About Life - s/t 
31 Knots - Talk Like Blood 
Tic Code - Faccade 
Tiers Ensemble, Wharton - Twilight of the Computer Age 
Tight Phantomz - Nightfool 
Tight Phantomz - Crazy When Wet 
Tilmann, Miles - Xenon 
Tilmann, Miles - Yes and No 
Timeout Drawer - Nowonmai 
Timeout Drawer - Alone
Todd - Comes to your House
Tomahawk - s/t 
Tool - Opiate 
Tool - Lateralus 
Tool - 10,000 Days 
Tortoise - millions now living will never die 
Tortoise w/the Ex - In the Fishtank 5 
Tortoise w/Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - The Brave and the Bold 
Town and Country - Up Above 
Traluma - Seven Days Awake 
Trans Am - Who do we think you are? 
Trans Am - Red Line 
Trans Am - Liberation 
Tristeza - March of the White Lies 
Tristeza - a Colores 
Trona - s/t 
Truly - Fast Stories...From Kid Coma 
Tsuyuko, Aki - Hokane 
Tusk - Get Ready 
22 Brides - Beaker 
Twitchboy - American Far West


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to have hundreds, but I got rid of 'em. =l CD's I still own for nostalgaic preservation, I guess.

Jimi Hendrix - Woodstock (my first jimi hendrix experience~)
David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust..
Alice Cooper - Welcome to my Nightmare ~
Grateful Dead - American Beauty
Collective Soul - Collective Soul
Pink Floyd - Momentary Lapse of Reason
Bryan Adams - So Far So Good
Jewel - Pieces of You :b

Black Sabbath - Vol. 4
Black Sabbath - Technical Ecstasy (gypsy woman!!)
Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourn Years
Ozzy Osbourne - Tribute

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden - Killers
Iron Maiden - Live After Death

I had some of the later ones, but apaprently I gave them away. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Group *C*

Cale, John - Vintage Violence 
Cale, John w/Bob Neuwirth - Last Day on Earth 
Cale, John - Walking on Locusts 
Califone - Roomsound 
Captain Beyond - s/t 
Captain Beyond - Sufficiently Breathless 
Camera Obscura - to change the shape of an envelope 
Cardigans - first band on the moon 
Caroline - Murmurs 
Carpenters, If I Were a - (various artist tribute) 
Cat on Form - set them on fire with their own matches 
Cat on Form - A Blanket over your Eyes 
Cat Power - Moon Pix 
Cat Power - The Covers Record 
Cat Power - The Greatest 
Cave In - Creative Eclipse 
Cave In - Jupiter 
Cell - Living Room 
Cell - Slo Blo 
Cerberus Shoal - crash my moon yacht 
Chance, James - Sax Education 
Channels - Open 
Channing Cope - Sugar in our Blood 
Chariots - Congratulations
Chatham, Rhys - Die Donnergotter
Chatham, Rhys - An Angel Moves too Fast to See 
Chavez - Gone Glimmering 
Chavez - Ride the Fader 
Check Engine - s/t 
Cheval Frise - s/t 
Chevreuil - Sport 
Chevreuil - Chateauvallon
Chevreuil - (((Capoeira)))
Chicago Underground Duo - in praise of shadows 
Chin Up Chin Up - s/t 
Chopin, Frederic - Nocturnes/Tipo 
Cline Nels w/Gregg Bendian - Interstellar Space Revisited: The Music of John Coltrane 
Cline, Nels w/Parkins & Rainey - Out Trios Vol. 3 
Cline Singers, Nels - The Giant Pin 
Cline, Nels w/Shoup & Corsano - Immolation/Immersion 
Clogs - Lantern 
Codeine - The White Birch 
Collett, Jason - Idols of Exile 
Come - Eleven:Eleven 
Come - Near Life Experience 
Comet Gain - City Fallen Leaves 
Controller Controller - X-Amounts 
Corm - Audio Flame Kit 
Coughs - Fright Makes Right 
Cracker - s/t 
Cracker - Kerosene Hat 
Cracker - The Golden Age 
Crass - The Feeding of the 5000 
Crass - Stations of the Crass 
Creedence Clearwater Revival - s/t 
Crescent - Sun 
Crescent - s/t 
Crescent - by the roads and the fields 
Crownhate Ruin - s/t 
Cul de Sac - Crashes to Light


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Late Sunday Night. I have nothing to do. Here's *Ssssssssssss*:

Satchel - EDC 
Scanners - Violence is Golden 
Scherf Trio, Dieter - Inside/Outside Reflections 
Screaming Trees - Buzz Factory 
Screaming Trees - uncle Anesthesia 
Screaming Trees - Sweet Oblivion 
Scissor Girls - We People Space with Phantoms 
Scissor Girls - Here is the "Is-Not" 
Seaweed - s/t 
Sebadoh - Smash your Head on the Punk Rock 
Sebadoh - Harmacy 
Sebadoh - The Sebadoh 
Seconds - Kratitude 
Seekonk - Pinkwood 
7 Year ***** - Sick 'Em 
7 Year ***** - Viva Zapata 
7 Year ***** - Gato ***** 
Shalabi Effect - Unfortunately 
Shallow - High Flyin' Kid Stuff 
Shearwater - Palo Santo 
Shellac - at ACTION PARK 
Shellac - Terraform 
Shellac - 1000 Hurts 
Shins - Oh, Inverted World 
Shipping News - Save Everything 
Shipping News - Very soon, and in pleasant company 
Shipping News - Carrier 
Shipping News - Sickening Bridge 
Shipping News - Three-Four 
Shipping News - Flies the Fields 
Shiva Speedway - Psychic City 
Shoplifting - s/t 
Shoplifting - Body Stories 
Shotmaker - Complete Discography 
Shutter to Think - Pony Express 
Sicbay - Suspicous Icon 
Signaldrift - Set Design 
Sigur Ros - Takk 
Silver, Ramona - Trailers 
Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra La-La Band - Horses in the Sky 
Simon & Garfunkel - Sounds of Silence 
Six Finger Satellite - The Pigeon is the Most Popular Bird 
Six Finger Satellite - Severe Exposure 
Six Finger Satellite - Law of Ruins 
Six Going on Seven - Heartbreak's got Backbeat
Six Organs of Admittance - The Sun Awakens
Skewbald/Grand Union - s/t 
Sloan - Smeared 
Slant 6 - Soda Pop Rip Off 
Slant 6 - Inzombia 
Sleater Kinney - Dig me Out 
Sleater Kinney - The Hot Rock 
Sleater Kinney - All Hands on the Bad One 
Sleater Kinney - The Woods 
Sleeping People - s/t 
Slint - Spiderland 
Slint - s/t 
Slomo - the Creep 
Slow Fore - Oil 
Smart Went Crazy - Now We're Even 
Smart Went Crazy - Con Art 
Smashing Pumpkins - Gish 
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream 
Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock 
Smashing Pumpkins - Pisces Iscariot 
Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie & the Infinite Sadness 
Smashing Pumpkins - Adore 
Smile - Maquee 
Snowpony - Slow-Motion World of... 
Solox w/M.A.E. - In the Fishtank 13 
Songs of Zarathustra - A View from High Tides 
Sonic Boom & Spectrum - What Comes Before After 
Sonic Youth - s/t (w/bonus tracks) 
Sonic Youth - s/t 
Sonic Youth - Confusion is Sex 
Sonic Youth - Sonic Death 
Sonic Youth - Live in Holland 
Sonic Youth - Bad Moon Rising 
Sonic Youth - Evol 
Sonic Youth - Made in USA 
Sonic Youth - Sister 
Sonic Youth - Who Ate the Cracklin' Oat Bran 
Sonic Youth - Hold that Tiger 
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation 
Sonic (Ciccone) Youth - The ****** Album 
Sonic (Chronic) Youth - Unite and Slaw Against the System 
Sonic Youth - Goo 
Sonic Youth - Dirty Boots 
Sonic Youth - Goo (w/bonus disc) 
Sonic Youth - Dirty 
Sonic Youth - *****'s Moaning 
Sonic Youth - 100% 
Sonic Youth - TV **** 
Sonic Youth - Experimental Jet Set, Trash, & No Star 
Sonic Youth - Self-Obsessed & Sexxee 
Sonic Youth - Washing Machine 
Sonic Youth - The Diamond Sea 
Sonic Youth - Screaming Fields of Sonic Love 
Sonic Youth - Sonic Life (Book w/CD)
Sonic Youth - SYR 1 
Sonic Youth - SYR 2 
Sonic Youth - SYR 3 
Sonic Youth - a Thousand Leaves 
Sonic Youth - Silver Session 
Sonic Youth - NYC Ghosts & Flowers 
Sonic Youth w/guests - Goodbye 20th Century (SYR 4) 
Sonic Youth w/ICP & the Ex - In the Fishtank 9 
Sonic Youth - Murray Street 
Sonic Youth - Nurse 
Sonic Youth w/Tim Barnes - Koncertas Stan Brakhage Prisiminimui (SYR6)
Sonic Youth - Rather Ripped 
Sonora Pine - s/t 
Sonora Pine - II 
Soul Side - Soon Come Happy 
Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger 
Soundgarden - Superunknown 
Space Needle - Voyager 
Space Needle - The Moray Eels Eat the... 
Sparklehorse - Vivadixiesubmarinetransmissionplot 
Spectre Folk - Requiem for Ming Aralia 
Spencer Blues Explosion, Jon - Orange 
Spencer Blues Explosion, Jon - Now I Got Worry 
Spoon - Soft Effects/Telephono
Spoon - A Series of Sneaks 
Spoon - Gimme Fiction 
Spoon - Gimme Fiction bonus CD 
Spoon - Sister Jack 
Star Pimp - Treasure Trail 
Star Pimp - Docudrama 
Stereolab - 1999 
Stockhausen, Karlheinz - Helikopter-Streichquartett 
Stone Temple Pilots - Core 
Stone Temple Pilots - Tiny Music 
Stooges - s/t 
Stooges - Fun House 
Stooges - Raw Power 
Strokes - Is This It 
Suicide Machines - Live Live Live
Sunburned Hand of the Man - The Mylar Tantrum
Sun City - Live Room
Sunny Day Real Estate - s/t 
Supersystem - Always Never Again 
Swans - Filth/Body to Body, Job to Job 
Swans - Cop/Young God/Greed/Holy Money 
Swans - Feel Good Now 
Swans- Swans are Dead 
Sweet 75 -s/t 
Sweep the Leg Johnny - 4-9-21-30 
Sweep the Leg Johnny - Tomorrow we will Run Faster 
Sweep the Leg Johnny - Sto Cazzo! 
Sweep the Leg Johnny - Going Down Swingin' 
Sweep the Leg Johnny/Rumah Sakit - Live 
Sybris - s/t


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> Sleater Kinney - Dig me Out
> Sleater Kinney - The Hot Rock
> Sleater Kinney - All Hands on the Bad One
> Sleater Kinney - The Woods


 :nw :nw :nw

I forgot to ask you for yr wifes number :b


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Taking the question literally instead of taking it to mean music like everyone does, I have 36 MP3 CDs of radio drama (works out to around 1000 hours of great listening):

Quiet Please
CBS Radio Workshop
Destination Freedom
X-Minus One
Dimension X
Whitehall 1212
Damon Runyan Theater
Living in an Atomic age
Lights Out (2 dics)
Norman Corwin Collection
Suspense (3 discs)
NBC University Theater (3 discs)
Adventures by Morse
Orson Welles Collection (3 dics)
Old Time Radio Bloopers
Nightbeat
Escape (2 discs)
Box 13
The Clock
Dark Fantasy
The Weird Circle
It Pays to be Ignorant
Sampler (3 dics)
Baseball Collection
Dizzy Dean
The Black Museum

A couple operating systems:
SimplyMEPIS 6.0 beta 3
PC-BSD 1.1

And some Star Wars soundtracks:
The Empire Strikes Back
Attack of the Clones
Revenge of the Sith

And a couple CDs of file backups, though I may as well throw them out since they're dated.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mazikeen, your album collection is nice. We own a lot of the same albums.


----------



## VagrantMind (Jun 7, 2006)

I listen to alot of indie rock, techno, hardcore, and jazz.

Indie:
An Angle - We Can Breath Under Alcohol
Anathallo - Sparrows
Arkitekt - What Makes Your World Go Round?
Bellador - The Day's Intent
Brandtson - Hello, Control
Cavil At Rest - Apples to Oranges EP
City Lights - The Art of Sailing
Colour Revolt - Friends Don't Speak
Constancy - Apathy Tree EP
Copeland - Beneath Medicine Tree
Daphne Loves Derby - On The Strength of All Convinced
Dear and the Headlights - both EP's
Death Cab for Cutie - Plans
Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism
HelloGoodbye - (self-titled)
Mae - Destination: Beautiful
Mae - The Everglow
Nothing Ever Stays - Progression EP
Sigur Ros - Takk (great Icelandic band)
Sleeping At Last - Ghosts
Some By Sea - On Fire! (igloo)
The Early November - For All of This
The Early November - Room's Too Cold
The Early November - The Acoustic EP
The Elliot Project - The Angel EP
Watashi Wa - Eager Seas


...more later


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The following are all for *U*

Ui - Answers 
Ume - Urgent Sea 
Uncut - Those who were hung hang here 
Unsane - Total Destruction 
Unwound - A Single History 
Upsilon Acrux - Volucris Avis Dirae- Arum 
USA is a Monster - Wohaw 
U2 - Boy 
U2 - War 
U2- The Joshua Tree 
Uzeda - Out of Colours 
Uzeda - Waters 
Uzeda - The Peel Sessions 
Uzeda - 4 
Uzeda - Different Section Wires


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

And since I'm here, *V*

Vague Angels - Let's Duke it out at Kilkenny Katz'
Vajagic, Elizabeth Anka - Nostalgia/Pain 
Valina - Epode 
Vandermark Five - Exercises in Surprise 
Vandermark Five - The Color of Memory 
Vandermark Five - Free Jazz Classics Vols. 3 & 4 
Van Johnson - s/t 
Varnaline - Man of Sin 
Varnaline - A Shot and a Beer 
Vast - Vast is 
Velvet Underground - Peel Slowly and See Disc 1 (Demos) 
Velvet Underground - Peel Slowly and See Disc 2 (& Nico w/bonus tracks) 
Velvet Underground - Peel Slowly and See Disc 3 (White Light/White Heat w/bonus tracks) 
Velvet Underground - Peel Slowly and See Disc 4 (s/t w/bonus tracks) 
Velvet Underground - Peel Slowly and See Disc 5 (Loaded w/bonus tracks) 
Velvet Underground - Loaded (Fully Loaded Editon w/bonus tracks) 
Velvet Underground - Live at Max's Kansas City 
Velvet Underground - VU 
Velvet Underground - Another View 
Velvet Underground - 1969 Live Vol 1 
Velvet Underground - 1969 Live Vol 2 
Velvet Underground - The Best of the... 
Velvet Underground - Live MCMXCIII 
Velvet Underground - Bootleg Series Vol 1: the Quine Tapes 
Ventures - Walk Don't Run 
Verbena - Into the Pink 
Versus - Afterglow 
Veruca Salt - American Thighs 
Verve - Urban Hymns 
V for Vendetta - in the end pretend you hear me 
V for Vendetta - beneath this mask another mask 
Victory at Sea - the dark is just the night 
Victory at Sea - Carousel 
Victory at Sea - Memories Fade 
Voltage - Building the Bass Castle Vol 1


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Mazikeen, your album collection is nice. We own a lot of the same albums.


Actually, I've noticed some of my albums missing. Hmmmmm.... :con


----------



## VagrantMind (Jun 7, 2006)

Mazikeen said:


> Actually, I've noticed some of my albums missing. Hmmmmm.... :con


Alot of my albums have gone missing lately too! I don't know what to make of it... they just... go away. I think my brother might be sneaking them to his house... :?


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

I have a lot of CDs...hehe Here's a sampling...my S section:

Salt – Bluster EP
Samarah – These Things EP
Satyricon – Volcano
Save Ferris - It Means Everything
Screaming for Emily – Malice
Seal - Seal
Sevelle, Taja - Fountains Free
Severed Heads - Come Visit The Big Bigot w/ Dead Eyes Opened
Sex Pistols, The - Never Mind the Bollocks
Shadow in the Mirror – Friends Seem Enemies
Shadow in the Mirror – Shadow in the Mirror
Shadow Project - Dreams for the Dying
Shadow Project - Shadow Project
Shelleyan Orphan - Humroot
Shroud, The - A Dark Moon Night
Signor Groove – Scrambodia
Silk Demise, The – The Silk Demise
Simple Minds - Once Upon a Time
Sinead O'Connor - Gospel Oak EP
Sinead O'Connor - I Do Not Want What I Haven’t Got
Siouxsie & The Banshees - A Kiss In The Dreamhouse
Siouxsie & The Banshees – Cascade
Siouxsie & The Banshees – Downside Up
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Fear (of the unknown) (single)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Hyaena
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Join Hands
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Juju
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Kaleidoscope
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Kiss Them For Me (single)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Live San Francisco 4/25/02
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Nocturne
Siouxsie & The Banshees - O Baby (single 1)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - O Baby (single 2)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Once Upon A Time
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Peepshow
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Strawberry Girl (tribute)
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Superstition
Siouxsie & The Banshees - The Peel Sessions
Siouxsie & The Banshees - The Rapture
Siouxsie & The Banshees - The Scream
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Through The Looking Glass
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Tinderbox
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Track Rehearsals
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Twice Upon A Time
Siouxsie and the Banshees – Best of (ltd ed)
Sisters of Mercy, The - First and Last and Always
Sisters of Mercy, The - First and Last and Forever (tribute)
Sisters of Mercy, The - Floodland
Sisters of Mercy, The - Live 1993 (bootleg)
Sisters of Mercy, The - Sisters Ultra Rare (bootleg)
Sisters of Mercy, The - Some Girls Wander by Mistake
Sisters of Mercy, The - Vision Thing
Skeletal Family - The Singles Plus 1983-85
Skinny Puppy - Bites
Small Life Form – One
Smashing Pumpkins - Adore
Smashing Pumpkins - Ava Adore (single)
Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
Smashing Pumpkins - Machina
Smashing Pumpkins - Machina II
Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie…
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
Smashing Pumpkins - Zero (single)
Smiths, The - Louder Than Bombs
Smiths, The - Singles
Smiths, The - The Queen is Dead
Smiths, The - The Smiths
SMP – Crimes of the Future
Soda Stereo - Chau Soda (2 disc)
Soleil, Stella - Dirty Little Secret
Sonic Youth - Experimental Jet Set
SoulWhirlingSomewhere - Eating The Sea
SoulWhirlingSomewhere - Everyone Will Eventually Leave You
SoulWhirlingSomewhere - Hope Was
Soundgarden - Spoonman (single)
Southern Death Cult, The - The Southern Death Cult
Specimen - Batastrophe
SPF1000 - EP
Spice Girls - Forever
Spin Doctors - Pocket Full of Kryptonite
Spiraling – Challenging Stage
Spiritease - Until The End
Stabbing Westward - Stabbing Westward
Stabbing Westward - Wither, Blister, Burn + Peel
Starlit – She Was a Spicy She-Wolf
Stefani, Gwen – Love Angel Music Baby
Stimulator – Stimulator
Sting - The Dream of the Blue Turtles
Suede - The B-sides
Sugarcubes, The - Here Today, Tomorrow, Next Week!
Sugarcubes, The - It's It
Sugarcubes, The - Life's Too Good
Sugarcubes, The - Stick Around for Joy
Sundays, The - Static & Silence
Sunscreem - O3
Sunshine Blind - Liquid
Switchblade Symphony - Bread and Jam for Frances
Switchblade Symphony - Serpentine Gallery
Switchblade Symphony - The Three Calamities
Sylvian, David - Secrets of the Beehive


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

My C section...

C+C Music Factory - Gonna Make You Sweat
Cala, Lyn - On The Way
Cardigans, The - First Band on the Moon
Cardigans, The - Gran Turismo
Carlisle, Belinda - Heaven On Earth
Carlisle, Belinda - Live Your Life Be Free
Carlisle, Belinda - Runaway Horses
Cars, The - Door to Door
Cars, The - Greatest Hits
Cars, The - Heartbeat City
Cars, The - Panorama
Cars, The - The Cars
Caustic Pleasures – Division of Mind
Caustic Soul – An Absence of Warmth
Chameleons, The - Live Shreds
Chameleons, The - Script of the Bridge
Chameleons, The - Strange Times
Chameleons, The - The Fan and the Bellows
Chameleons, The - Tripping Dogs
Chameleons, The - What Does Anything Mean Basically
Chandeen - A Taste Like Ginger
Charlotte's Shadow – Love and Hate, No Tears
Chavez, Ingrid - May 19 1992
Chick - Malibu (single)
Children on Stun - Tourniquets of Love’s Desire
Christian Death - All The Hate
Christian Death - All The Love
Christian Death - Amen
Christian Death - Ashes
Christian Death - Atrocities
Christian Death - Born Again Anti Christian
Christian Death - Catastrophe Ballet
Christian Death - Death Mix
Christian Death - Insanus Ultio Prodito Misericoriaque
Christian Death - Jesus Points The Bone At You
Christian Death - Only Theatre of Pain
Christian Death - Paris 1984
Christian Death - Pornographic Messiah
Christian Death - Prophecies
Christian Death - Sexy Death God
Christian Death - The Iron Mask
Christian Death – The Iron Mask
Christian Death - The Path of Sorrows
Christian Death - The Scriptures
Christian Death - The Wind Kissed Pictures
Church, The - Magician Among the Spirits
Church, The - Sometime Anywhere (2 CD ltd ed)
Cinderella - Night Songs
Clan of Xymox - Clan of Xymox
Clan of Xymox - Creatures
Clan of Xymox - Hidden Faces
Clan of Xymox - Medusa
Clan of Xymox - Subsequent Pleasures
Cocteau Twins - Aikea Guinea
Cocteau Twins - BBC Sessions
Cocteau Twins - Blue Bell Knoll
Cocteau Twins - Bluebeard (single)
Cocteau Twins - Box Set Bonus CD
Cocteau Twins - Echoes In A Shallow Bay
Cocteau Twins - Four-Calendar Café
Cocteau Twins - Garlands
Cocteau Twins - Head Over Heels
Cocteau Twins - Heaven Or Las Vegas
Cocteau Twins - Iceblink Luck (single)
Cocteau Twins - Love’s Easy Tears
Cocteau Twins - Lullabies
Cocteau Twins - Milk & Kisses
Cocteau Twins - Otherness
Cocteau Twins - Peppermint Pig
Cocteau Twins - Snow
Cocteau Twins - Sunburst and Snowblind
Cocteau Twins - The Spangle Maker
Cocteau Twins - Tiny Dynamine
Cocteau Twins - Tishbite (single)
Cocteau Twins - Treasure
Cocteau Twins - Twinlights
Cocteau Twins - Victorialand
Cocteau Twins + Harold Budd - The Moon & The Melodies
Cohen, Jules - Splash of Red
Coldplay - Brothers and Sisters (single)
Coldplay - Parachutes
Coldplay - Shiver (single)
Coldplay - The Blue Room EP
Coldplay - Yellow (single)
Collapse into Reason – Electromantic
Collapsing New People – Collapsing New World
Collapsing New People – Concrete View
Color Guard, The – Dark Pop
Colt – These Things Can’t Hurt You Now So Throw Them In The Fire
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting
Concrete Blonde - Mexican Moon
Concrete Blonde – Mojave
Concrete Blonde - Walking In London
Cooper Kain – Something Collides Inside
Cooper, Stephen – Stephen Cooper
Corgan, Billy – The Future Embrace
Corpus Delicti - Sarabands
Corpus Delicti - The Best of..
Corvus Corax – Best of Corvus Corax
Cowboy X – Gabbi
Cracker - Kerosene Hat
Cranberries, The - Bury The Hatchet (ltd ed 2CD)
Cranberries, The - Everybody Else Is Doing It…
Cranberries, The - No Need To Argue
Cranberries, The - To The Faithful Departed
Cranberries, The - Wake Up And Smell The Coffee
Cranberries, The - When You’re Gone/Free..(single)
Cranes - EP Collection Vol 1 & 2
Cranes - Forever
Cranes - Future Songs
Cranes - Loved
Cranes – Particles & Waves
Cranes - Population Four (ltd ed)
Cranes - Wings of Joy
Crash Test Dummies - God Shuffled His Feet
Creatures, The - 2nd Floor (single)
Creatures, The - A Bestiary Of
Creatures, The - Anima Animus
Creatures, The - Boomerang
Creatures, The - Eraser Cut
Creatures, The - Hybrids
Creatures, The - Now Buy Zulu (live EP)
Creatures, The - Sad **** (single)
Creatures, The - Say (remix single)
Creatures, The - Say (single)
Cult, The - Love
Cult, The - The Cult
Cure, The - 100 Tears (tribute)
Cure, The - 3 Imaginary Boys
Cure, The - 5 Swing Live (limited edition)
Cure, The - Bloodflowers
Cure, The - Boys Don’t Cry
Cure, The - Boys Don’t Cry
Cure, The - Close To Me (remix single)
Cure, The - Concert
Cure, The - Curiosity
Cure, The - Disintegration
Cure, The - Dr. Robert’s Surgery
Cure, The - Entreat
Cure, The - Faith
Cure, The - Faith/Carnage Visors
Cure, The - Fascination Street (single)
Cure, The - Fictional (tribute)
Cure, The - Friday I’m In Love (single)
Cure, The - Galore
Cure, The - Give Me The Cure (tribute)
Cure, The - Glastonbury 86
Cure, The - Greatest Hits (ltd ed 2 CD)
Cure, The - High (single)
Cure, The - Holland 84
Cure, The - In Orange
Cure, The - Japanese Whispers
Cure, The - Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me
Cure, The - Live Halloween 97 NYC
Cure, The - Live Montreal 96
Cure, The - Lost Wishes
Cure, The - Mint Car (maxi-single)
Cure, The - Mint Car (single)
Cure, The - Mixed Up
Cure, The - Modern Rock Live
Cure, The - Never Enough (single)
Cure, The - Other Voices (tribute)
Cure, The - Paris
Cure, The - Paris 2000 (3 CD)
Cure, The - Pink Pig (tribute 14 CD box set)
Cure, The - Por que no puedo ser tu (tribute)
Cure, The - Pornography
Cure, The - Seventeen Seconds
Cure, The - Show
Cure, The - Standing On A Beach
Cure, The - Staring At The Sea
Cure, The - Strange Attraction (single)
Cure, The - The 13th (maxi-single)
Cure, The - The 13th (single)
Cure, The – The Cure
Cure, The - The Head On The Door
Cure, The - The Peel Sessions
Cure, The - The Perfect Kiss
Cure, The - The Top
Cure, The - The Top Demos
Cure, The - Unplugged and More
Cure, The - Wild Mood Swings
Cure, The - Wish
Cure, The - Wrong Number (German single)
Cure, The - Wrong Number (promo single)
Cure, The - Wrong Number (UK single)
Curve - Gift


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

The D's...

Dandi Wind – Bait the Traps
Daucus Karota - Shrine
Dead Can Dance - A Passage In Time
Dead Can Dance - Aion
Dead Can Dance - Dead Can Dance
Dead Can Dance - Into The Labyrinth
Dead Can Dance - Spiritchaser
Dead Can Dance - Spleen and Ideal
Dead Can Dance - Toward the Within
Dead Can Dance - Within The Realm of a Dying Sun
Dead or Alive - Mad, Bad, and Dangerous To Know
Dead or Alive - Nude
Dead or Alive - Nukleopatra
Dead or Alive - Sophisticated Boom Boom
Dead or Alive - Youthquake
Death Cult - Ghost Dance
Death from Above 1979 – You’re a Woman, I'm a Machine
Deepest Symphony – Psycho 101
Dein Schatten – Das Ewiges Eis
Delerium - Karma (ltd ed 2 CD version)
Delerium - Poem
Delerium - Semantic Spaces
Demone, Gitane - Demonix
Dennis, Cathy - Move To This
Depeche Mode - A Broken Frame
Depeche Mode - A Question of Lust (single)
Depeche Mode - A Question of Time
Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun (single 2)
Depeche Mode - Barrel Of A Gun (single)
Depeche Mode - Black Celebration
Depeche Mode - Catching Up With Depeche Mode
Depeche Mode - Construction Time Again
Depeche Mode - DJs Revenge (remix bootleg)
Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (single)
Depeche Mode - Exciter
Depeche Mode - Home/Useless (enhanced single)
Depeche Mode - I Feel You (single)
Depeche Mode - In Your Room (single)
Depeche Mode - It’s No Good (single)
Depeche Mode - Little 15 (single)
Depeche Mode - Love In Itself (single)
Depeche Mode - Music For The Masses
Depeche Mode - People Are People
Depeche Mode - People Are People (single)
Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (single)
Depeche Mode – Playing the Angel
Depeche Mode - Some Great Reward
Depeche Mode - Songs of Faith and Devotion
Depeche Mode - Songs of Faith And Devotion Live
Depeche Mode - Speak & Spell
Depeche Mode - Stripped (single)
Depeche Mode - The Meaning of Love (single)
Depeche Mode - Trancemode Express 1.01 (tribute)
Depeche Mode - Trancemode Express 2 (tribute)
Depeche Mode - Ultra
Depeche Mode - Violator
Depeche Mode - Walking In My Shoes (single)
Depeche Mode - World In My Eyes (single)
DeSade – Suicide Lounge
Devilish Presley – Disgraceland
DeVision - Antiquity
DeVision - World Without End
Dido - No Angel
Die Symphony – The Everlasting Shame
DiFranco, Ani - Dilate
DiFranco, Ani - Live
Dolby, Thomas - Astronauts & Heretics
DollsHead - Frozen Charlotte
Downe, Ryan - The Hypocrite
Dream Theater - Another Day (promo single)
Dreamchild – Lullabies for the Dead
Dreamside, The – Spin Moon Magic
Drop the Fear – Listen EP
Duran Duran – Astronaut
Duran Duran - Big Thing
Duran Duran - Decade
Duran Duran - Duran Duran
Duran Duran - Duran Duran 2
Duran Duran - Liberty
Duran Duran - Meddazaland
Duran Duran - Notorious
Duran Duran - Pop Trash
Duran Duran - Rio
Duran Duran - Thank You


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*M*

Maclean, the Juan - Less than Human 
Made in Mexico - Zodiac Zoo 
Mad Season - Above 
Mae Shi - Terrorbird 
Mae Shi - Heartbeeps 
Mae Shi/Rapider than Horsepower - Don't Ignore the Potential 
Maffeo, Lois w/Brendan Canty - The Union Themes 
Magik Markers - Feel the Crayon
Major Stars - Syntoptikon 
Make Believe - Shock of Being 
Make Up - Untouchable Sound 
Mariner - Hurry up and Wait 
Mars - 78+ 
Mascis, J - Martin & Me 
Mass Movement of the Moth - Outerspace
Mazzy Star - Among my Swan 
MC5 - Kick out the Jams 
Mcphee, Joe w/John Snyder - Pieces of Light 
Meat Puppets - II 
Meat Puppets - No Strings Attached 
Meat Puppets - Too High to Die 
Meat Puppets - No Joke 
Mecca Normal - Sitting on Snaps 
Mecca Normal - Who Shot Elvis? 
Medications - s/t 
Medications - your favorite people all in one place 
Melvins - Stoner Witch 
Melvins - Stag 
Menche, Daniel - Jugularis
Meneguar - I was Born at Night 
Men's Recovery Project - The Best of... 
Mercury Program - from the vapor of gasoline 
Mercury Program - all the suits began to fall off 
Merzbow - Minazo Volume One
Metal Hearts - Socialize 
Melalux - Victim of Space 
Metalux w/John Weise - Exoteric 
Meta-Matics - Complete Discography 
Migration Trap - s/t 
Milemarker - Anaesthetic 
Milemarker - Ominosity 
Miniwatt - Rectifiers 
Miniwatt - Assimilated 
Miniwatt - I Can't Stand Waiting for It 
Minor Threat - First Demo Tape 
Minor Threat - Complete Discography 
Minus the Bear - Menos el Oso 
Minutemen - Three Way Tie 
Minutemen - Our Band Could be your Life (various artist tribute) 
Mission of Burma - Signals, Calls, and Marches 
Mission of Burma - Vs. 
Mission of Burma - The Horrible Truth about Burma 
Mission of Burma - ONoffON 
Mission of Burma - The Obliterati 
Modest Mouse - s/t 
Mogwai - Ten Rapid 
Mogwai - Young Team 
Mogwai - Kicking a Dead Pig 
Mogwai - 4 Satin 
Mogwai - Come on Die Young 
Mogwai - EP+2 
Mogwai - Rock Action 
Mogwai - My Father the King 
Mogwai - Happy Songs for Happy People 
Mogwai - Government Commissions 
Mogwai - Mr. Beast 
Mono - You are There 
Moore, Thurston - Psychic Hearts 
Moore, Thurston w/Tom Surgal - Klangfarbenmelodie... 
Moore, Thurston - Please Just Leave Me (my Paul Desmond) 
Moore, Thurston - Heavy Motion Picture Soundtrack 
Moore, Thurston w/Nels Cline - In-Store 
Moore, Thurston - Root 
Moore, Thurston w/Parker & Prati - the Promise 
More Dogs - Never let them Catch you Crying 
Morricone, Ennio - Le Foto Proibite Di Una Signora Per Bene 
Morricone, Ennio - La Donna Invisible 
Morricone, Ennio - Slalom 
Morricone, Ennio - Una Lucertola Con La Pelle Di Donna 
Morricone, Ennio - Il Gatto a Nove Code 
Morricone, Ennio - Gli Occhi Freddi Della Paura 
Morricone, Ennio - Revolver 
Morricone, Ennio - Gli Intoccabili 
Morricone, Ennio - Giornata Nera Per L'Ariete 
Morricone, Ennio - Crime and Dissonance 
Mouthus - Slow Globes 
Mouthus - The Long Salt 
Mudhoney - Superfuzz Biggmuff 
Mudhoney - s/t 
Mudhoney - Piece of Cake 
Mudhoney - Five Dollar Bob's Mock Cooter Stew 
Mudhoney - My Brother the Cow 
Mudhoney - Tomorrow Hit Today 
Mudhoney - Under a Billion Suns 
Murmurs - s/t 
Mutha's Day Out - My Soul is Wet 
MV&EE w/the Bummer Road - Who do you love
My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything 
My Bloody Valentine - Tremolo 
My Cat is an Alien - Cosmic Light of the Third Millennium


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

The L's...

La Dosis - Hydro
Ladd, Mike - Promo Sampler
Last Dance, The - Staring At The Sky
Lazy Lane – The Chills
Lennon, Julian - The Secret Value of Daydreaming
Levinhurst – Perfect Life
Lo Fidelity Allstars - Battle Flag (promo single)
Lords of Acid - Lust
Lords, Traci - 1,000 Fires
Love and Rockets - Resurrection Hex (single)
Love Is Colder Than Death - Mental Traveller
Love Spirals Downwards - Ardor
Love Spirals Downwards - Ever
Love Spirals Downwards - Flux
Love Spirals Downwards - Idylls
Love, Courtney – America's Sweetheart
Lover of Sin
Lovesliescrushing - Xuvetyn
Lower Third, The – The Lower Third
Luscious Jackson – Electric Honey
Luscious Jackson – Fever In Fever Out
Lush - Gala
Lush - Lovelife
Lush - Split
Lush - Spooky
Lush - Topolino
Lycia - A Day In The Stark Corner
Lycia - Cold
Lycia - Compilation Appearances Vol 2
Lycia - Compilation Appearances Vol I
Lycia – Empty Space
Lycia - Estrella
Lycia - Ionia
Lycia - The Burning Circle and then Dust
Lycia - Wake
Lydia Lunch - Drowning In Limbo
Lydia Lunch - Honeymoon In Red
Lydia Lunch - Queen of Siam
Lydia Lunch - Shotgun Wedding


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

And my M's...

Mad Happy – Renegade Geeks
Madonna - Music
Madonna - Virgin Voices (tribute)
Mana ERG – The Blind Watchmaker
Mann, Aimee - I'm With Stupid
March Violets, The - The Botanic Verses
Marienkind – Precursor
Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar
Marilyn Manson - Holywood
Marilyn Manson - Mechanical Animals
Marilyn Manson - Portrait of an American Family
Marilyn Manson - Smells Like Children
Marilyn Manson and the Spooky Kids – Lunch Boxes & Choklit Cows
Martika - Martika's Kitchen
MASK – Heavy Petal – The Tenebrous Odyssey of Jack and Virginia
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Mazzy Star - Among My Swan
Mazzy Star - She Hangs Brightly
Mazzy Star - So Tonight That I Might See
McCullough, Ian - Mysterio
McKennit, Loreena - Elemental
McLachlan, Sarah - Fumbling Towards Ecstacy
McLachlan, Sarah - Rarities & B-sides
McLachlan, Sarah - Solace
McLachlan, Sarah - Surfacing
McLachlan, Sarah - The Freedom Sessions
McLachlan, Sarah - Touch
MDFMK - MDFMK
Meices, The - Wow! (single)
Mephisto Walz - Early Recordings 1985-1988
Mephisto Walz - Immersion
Mephisto Walz - Terra-Regina
Mephisto Walz - Thalia
Mephisto Walz - The Eternal Deep
Merchant, Natalie - Tigerlily
Methadrone – Retrogression
Metharia – promo 2001
Michal the Girl – Strung Out
Midnight Oil - 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1
Midnight Syndicate – Gates of Delerium
Midnight Syndicate – Realm of Shadows
Midnight Syndicate – The 13th Hour
Milla - The Divine Comedy
Ministry - 12 Inch Singles
Ministry – Houses of the Molé
Ministry - Twitch
Ministry - With Sympathy
Miranda Sex Garden - Fairytales of Slavery
Miranda Sex Garden - Suspiria
Mission, The – Aura
Mission, The - Blue
Mission, The - Breathen Tour
Mission, The - Children
Mission, The - God's Own Medicine
Mission, The - Masque
Mission, The - Neverland
Mission, The - Sum and Substance
Moby - Ambient
Moby - Everything Is Wrong
Moby - Play
Modern English - After The Snow
Modern English - Pillow Lips
Monaco - Music For Pleasure
Morrissey - Bona Drag
Morrissey - Kill Uncle
Morrissey - Maladjusted
Morrissey - Vauxhall And I
Morrissey - Viva Hate
Morrissey - Your Arsenal
Murphy, Peter - Cascade
Murphy, Peter - Deep
Mute – Mute EP
My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - 13 Above The Night
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - Confessions of a Knife
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - Hit & Run Holiday
Myles, Alannah - Rockinghorse
Mystified – Demo


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

N's

Nebelhexë – Laguz – Within the Lake
Nerve Exhibit – The Horror of Amusement
New Order - Get Ready
New Order - Low-life
New Order - Movement
New Order - Power, Corruption, and Lies
New Order - Republic
New Order - Substance
New Order - The Best Of
New Order – Waiting for the Siren's Call
New York Room, The – Courtesan
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - No More Shall We Part
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Murder Ballads
Nightwish - Oceanborn
Nightwish - Over The Hills and Far Away
Nightwish - Wishmaster
NIN - Broken
NIN - Closer (2 CD UK single)
NIN - Covered In Nails (tribute)
NIN - Disturbed
NIN - Down In It (single)
NIN - Fixed
NIN - Further Down The Spiral
NIN - Further Down The Spiral v2 (UK)
NIN - Head Like A Hole (maxi-single)
NIN - Head Like A Hole (UK single)
NIN - March of the Pigs (single)
NIN - Pretty Hate Machine
NIN - Purest Feeling
NIN - Radiant Decay (tribute)
NIN - Recovered In Nails (tribute)
NIN - Sin (single)
NIN - The Downward Spiral
NIN - The Fragile
NIN - Things Falling Apart
NIN - Toronto 2000
NIN - You Give Us Control
Nirvana - All Apologies/Rape Me (single)
Nirvana - Bleach
Nirvana - From The Muddy Banks of…
Nirvana - In Utero
Nirvana - Incesticide
Nirvana - Lithium (single)
Nirvana - Nevermind
Nirvana - Unplugged In New York
Nirvana - XXIIIIMCMXCIV
No Doubt - Rock Steady
No Doubt - Tragic Kingdom
Nocturne – Guide to Extinction
Nova, Heather - Blow
Nova, Heather - Oyster
Nova, Heather - Siren
Numan, Gary - Berserker
Numan, Gary - Exile Extended
Numan, Gary – Jagged
Numan, Gary - Pure
Numan, Gary - Sacrifice
Numina – Sanctuary of Dreams
Numina/Caul – Inside the Hollow Realm
NUN – Hope (single)


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

almost all of guns n roses, almost all metallica cds, a few megadeth, skid rows, other glam metal and thrash bands, nirvana , green day, classic stuf like led zepp and acdc. i cant be bothered writing the rest


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> Wow, some people have a lot of CDs. I have about 15 at most. They are a good variety ranging from Beethoven to Ace of Base. My dad owns a bunch of old records that I like listening to also. Most are 60s music.


Wow...Beethoven to Ace of Base??? That IS a good variety...hehe Believe it or not, I seem to remember actually seeing Ace of Base live back in the day... Sorta missed Beethoven, though. Go figure :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*A* is for agoraphobic

Abilene - s/t 
Abilene - Two Guns, Twin Arrows 
Advantage - Elf-Titled 
Aereogramme - Seclusion 
Afghan Whigs - 1965 
Aids Wolf - The Lovvers LP 
Alasehir - Sharing the Sacred
Alice in Chains - Facelift 
Alice in Chains - Dirt 
Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies 
Alumbrados - A Generation of Vipers
Ambulette - The Lottery 
American Football - CD Single Series 001 
American Heritage - Through the Age of Quarrel and into the Era of Putting up with it 
A Minor Forest - Constituent Parts 1993-1996 
Amps - Pacer 
Amps for Christ - Every Eleven Seconds 
AM Syndicate - Empire 
Anderson, Fred - Timeless 
Anniversary - Designing a Nervous Breakdown 
Anoice - Remmings 
Antelope - Crowns/The Flock 
Apex Theory - s/t 
Apex Theory - Topsy-Turvy 
Appleseed Cast - Peregrine 
Arab on Radar - Queen Hygiene II 
Arab on Radar - Soak the Saddle 
Arab on Radar - Yahweh or the Highway 
Arab Strap - Elephant Shoe 
Archers of Loaf - Icky Mettle 
Archers of Loaf - vs The Greatest of All Time 
Archers of Loaf - All the Nations Airports 
Archers of Loaf - White Trash Heroes 
Ash - Trailer 
Athletic Automaton/Made in Mexico - split 
Atombombpocketknife - s/t 
At the Drive-In - Acrobatic Tenement 
At the Drive-In - Vaya 
At the Drive-In - Relationship of Command 
At the Price of the Union - the mechanics of wind 
Autoclave - s/t 
Averi - s/t 
Azita - Music for Scattered-Brains 
Azita - Detail from the Mountain Side


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

I think i have somewhere around 3000+ cds. I'm not about to listen them here. Suffice to say, it's mostly classical stuf... :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*G*

Ganger - Fore 
Ganger - s/t 
Ganger - Hammock Style 
Ganger - Canopy 
Garrison - A Mile in Cold Water 
Gasoline Fight - s/t 
Gauge - I 
Geisha - Mondo Dell'Orrore 
Genghis Tron - Dead Mountain Mouth 
Geraldine Fibbers - Butch 
Ghostigital - In Cod we Trust 
Girls Against Boys - Tropic of Scorpio 
Girls Against Boys - House of GVSB 
Girls Against Boys/Guided by Voices - GVSBvsGBV 
Girls Against Boys - Park Avenue 
Girls Against Boys - you can't fight what you can't see 
Girls without Skin - s/t 
Glissandro 70 - s/t 
Gordon, Kim w/DJ Olive & Ikue Mori - SYR5 
Goslings - Spaceheater/Perfect Interior 
Gossip/Tracy & the Plastics - Real Damage 
Gossip - Standing in the way of Control 
Green Apple Quick Step - Reloaded 
Green River - Dry as a Bone/Rehab Doll 
Grey - Asleep at the Wheel 
Grifters - Ain't my Lookout 
Grohl, Dave - Touch Motion Picture Soundtrack 
Growing - Color Wheel 
Guided by Voices - Do the Collapse 
Gumball - Super Tasty 
Gunga Din - your glitter never dulls 
Gustafsson, Mats - Hidros 3 
Gustafsson, Mats w/Stackenas - Blues


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

I have about 850-900 CD's, about 4/5 of them are bought CD's, not too sure at the moment, but either way i can not be bothered to type 'em all out lol 

Music is my passion. CD's are great but they ain't nothing on vinyl. My Vinyl are my prized possesions


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Q* as in Queue

Q and not U - No Kill No Beep Beep 
Q and not U - On Play Patterns 
Q and not U - X-Polynation/Book of Flags 
Q and not U - Power 
Quasi - When the going gets Dark 
Quickspace - Precious Falling 
Quickspace - The Death of ... 
Quintaine Americana - Needles


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...and the pirate says "aa*rrr*"

Rachel's w/Matmos - Full on Night 
Rachel's - Systems/Layers 
Radio Flyer - s/t 
Radiohead - Pablo Honey 
Radiohead - the Bends 
Radiohead - High & Dry 
Radiohead - OK Computer 
Radiohead - Airbag/How am I Driving? 
Radiohead - Kid A 
Radiohead - Amnesiac 
Radiohead - I Might Be Wrong (Live Recordings) 
Radiohead - Hail to the Thief 
Rahbras - Whohm 
Rahim - Jungles 
Rahim - Ideal Lives 
Ranaldo, Lee - From Here to Infinity 
Ranaldo, Lee - East Jesus 
Ranaldo, Lee - Dirty Windows 
Ranaldo, Lee w/William Hooker - the Celestial Answer 
Ranaldo, Lee w/Hooker & Marclay - Bouquet 
Ranaldo, Lee w/Giffoni, Moore, & Cline - Four Guitars Live 
Ranaldo, Lee w/Hooker & Hall - Oasis of Whispers 
Ranaldo, Lee w/Hooker & Miller - Monsoon (Out Trios Vol 1) 
Ranaldo, Lee - Ambient Loop for Vancouver (w/Road Movies) 
Rancid - Let's Go 
Randumbs - in search of the abominable snowman 
Rapeman - Two Nuns & a Pack Mule 
Re: - Alms 
Redfearn & the Eyesores, Alec K - the Smother Party 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik 
Red Krayola - Introduction 
Red Scare - Capillary Lockdown 
Red Scare - Strangers die Everyday 
Reed, Lou - Transformer 
Reed, Lou - Berlin 
Reed, Lou - Rock 'N' Roll Animal 
Reed, Lou - Metal Machine Music 
Reed, Lou - Walk on the Wild Side & other hits 
Reed, Lou - New York 
Reed, Lou - Perfect Night Live in London 
Refused - the shape of punk to come 
Regulator Watts - the Aesthetics of No-Drag 
Regulator Watts - the Mercury CD 
REM - Murmur 
REM - Reckoning 
REM - Reconstruction of the Fables 
REM - Life's Rich Pageant 
REM - Dead Letter Office 
REM - Document 
REM - Eponymous 
REM - Green 
REM - Out of Time 
REM - Automatic for the People 
REM - Monster 
REM - New Adventures in Hi-Fi 
REM - Reveal 
Replacements - Tim 
Reservoir - s/t 
Reservoir - Pink Machine 
Rex - 3 
Rites of Spring - s/t 
Robot Ate Me - Good World 
Rodan - Rusty 
Rolling Stones - Hot Rocks 1964-1971 
Routineers - s/t 
Royal Trux - s/t (dc05) 
Royal Trux - s/t (dc10) 
Royal Trux - Cats & Dogs 
Royal Trux - Thank You 
Ruins - Pallaschtom 
Rush - s/t 
Rush - Hemispheres 
Rush - Permanent Waves 
Rush - Moving Pictures 
Rush - Vapor Trails 
Russell, Arthur - First Thought Best Thought 
Russian Circles - Enter 
Rye Coalition - the Lipstick Game 
Rye Coalition - Curses


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*E*

Early Humans - s/t 
Early Man - s/t 
Edie Sedgwick - Her love is real...but she is not 
Egg Hunt - s/t 
8 Eyed Spy - s/t 
8 Eyed Spy - Live 
Elastica - s/t 
Elastica - Stutter 
Elastica - 6 track ep 
Eleventh Dream Day - Lived to Tell 
Embrace - s/t 
Enon - Lost Marbles & Exploded Evidence 
Equinox - s/t 
Erase Errata - s/t 
Erase Errata - Nightlife
Et at it - icount 
Et Sans - Par noussss touss les trous de vos cranes! 
Eulcid - the crane ep 
Eulcid - the wind blew all the fires out 
Eulcid - Hope: And Songs To Sing
Evens - s/t 
Everclear - World of Noise 
Everclear - Sparkle and Fade 
Everclear - Heartspark Dollarsign 
Ex, the - Disturbing Domestic Peace 
Ex, the - History is What's Happening 
Ex, the - Dignity of Labour: Sucked Out Chucked Out 1-8 
Ex, the - Tumult 
Ex, the - Blueprints for a Blackout 
Ex, the - Pokkeherrie 
Ex, the - 1936: The Spanish Revolution 
Ex, the - Too Many Cowboys 
Ex, the - Hands Up! You're Free 
Ex, the - Aural Guerrilla 
Ex, the - Joggers & Smoggers 
Ex, the - Dead Fish 
Ex, the - Singles. Period. 
Ex, the w/Tom Cora Scrabbling at the Lock 
Ex, the w/Tom Cora - And the weathermen shrug their shoulders 
Ex, the - Mudbird Shivers 
Ex, the - Instant 
Ex, the - Starters Alternators 
Ex, the - Dizzy Spells 
Ex, the (Ex Orkest) - Een Rondje Holland 
Ex, the - Turn 
Ex, Terrie w/Han Bennink - The Laughing Owl 
Ex, Terrie w/Ab Baars - Hef 
Excepter - Alternation
Excepter - Throne 
Excepter - Sunbomber 
Ex Models w/Kid Millions - Chrome Panthers 
Explosions in the Sky - how strange, innocence


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I have nothing that would interest anyone but myself. Put it that way.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*D*

Dambuilders - Against the Stars 
Darediablo - Twenty Paces 
Davenport - Rabbit's Foot Propeller 
Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables 
Dead Machines - Futures 
Dead Meadows - Feathers 
Death from Above 1979 - Heads Up 
Death from Above 1979 - Romance Bloody Romance 
Decahedron - 2005 
Deerhoof - the Runners Four 
Del Cielo - Us vs Them 
Denali - The Instinct 
Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun 
Depeche Mode - Exciter 
Dianogah - Millions of Brazilians 
Dinosaur Jr - Where You Been 
Dinosaur Jr - Without a Sound 
Dirty Three - Horse Stories 
Dirty Three - Ocean Songs 
Dirty Three - Cinder 
Diskaholics - Live in Japan Vol 1 
DNA - on DNA 
Do Make Say Think - Winter Hymn Country Hymn Secret Hymn 
Don Caballero - For Respect 
Don Caballero - Don Caballero 2 
Don Caballero - Singles Breaking Up 
Don Caballero - What Burns Never Returns 
Don Caballero - American Don 
Don Caballero - World Class Listening Problem 
Don King - One-Two Punch (Knockout) 
Doors - s/t 
Doors - Strange Days 
Dorsi Henson - Give me all Your Money 
Double Leopards - A Hole is True 
Dream Syndicate - The Day Before Wine and Roses 
Drift - Noumena 
Drive like Jehu - s/t 
Drive like Jehu - Yank Crime 
Dr John - Anutha Zone 
Dump - I can Hear Music 
Dysrhythmia - Barriers and Passages


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*B*ees

Babes in Toyland - Nemesisters 
Bardo Pond - Amanita 
Bardo Pond - Lapsed 
Bardo Pond - Set and Setting 
Bardo Pond - Cypher Documents I 
Bardo Pond - Selections: Volumes I-IV 
Bardo Pond - Presents: Sublimation 
Bardo Pond - Ticket Crystals
BARR - Beyond Reinforced Jewel Case 
Battles - Tras 
Battles - EP C 
Battles - B EP 
Bear Claw - Find the Sun 
Beastie Boys - Check your Head 
Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band 
Beatles - s/t 
Beauty Pill - You are Right to be Afraid 
Beauty Pill - The Unsustainable Lifestyle 
Beck - Stereopathetic Soul Manure 
Beck - One Foot in the Grave 
Beck - Mellow Gold 
Beck - Loser 
Beck - Beercan 
Beck - I'm a Schmoozer Baby 
Beck - Deconstructing... 
Beck - Odelay 
Beck - Mutations 
Behold ... the Arctopus - Nano-Nucleonic Cyborg Summoning 
Behold ... the Arctopus/Orthrelm - split 
Believers - Tour EP 
Believers - Brontoursaurus 
Bell, Hudson - When the Sun is the Moon 
Bellini - Snowing Sun 
Bellini - Small Stones 
Bendian's Interzone, Gregg - Requiem for Jack Kirby 
Be Your Own Pet - Summer Sensation 
Be Your Own Pet - Adventure 
Be Your Own Pet - s/t 
Big Bear - s/t 
Big Black - Songs about F*ucking 
Big Wreck - In Loving Memory Of 
Bikini Kill - The Singles 
Binary System - From the Epicenter 
Binary System - Invention Box 
Bjork - Post 
Black, Frank - s/t 
Black, Frank - Teenager of the Year 
Black, Frank - The Cult of Ray 
Black Eyes - Cough 
Black Flag - Wasted Again 
Black Heart Procession - fish the holes on frozen lakes 
Black Heart Procession w/Solbakken - In the Fishtank 11 
Black Heart Procession - The Spell 
Black Helicopter - Invisible Jet 
Black Ox Orkestar - Nisht Azoy 
Black Sabbath - Paranoid 
Blastula - s/t 
Blight - Detroit: The Dream is Dead 
Bloc Party - Tulips 
Bloc Party - Silent Alarm 
Bloc Party - Helicopter 
Blonde Redhead - s/t 
Blonde Redhead - Fake can be just as good 
Blondie - The Best of... 
Bloodloss - Live my Way 
Bluetip - Dischord No101 
Bluetip - Hot(-)Fast(+)Union 
Blur - s/t 
Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase 
Boards of Canada - Trans Canada Highway 
Boom - Any Day of the Night 
Boss Hog - s/t 
Bowie, David - Earthling 
Bowie, David - I'm Afraid of Americans 
Boxhead Ensemble - Quartets 
Boy Wonder - Wonder-Wear 
Bozulich, Carla - Evangelista 
Brainiac - Hissing Prigs in Static Couture 
Branca, Glenn - Songs '77-'79 
Branca, Glenn - Lesson No. 1 
Branca, Glenn - The Ascension 
Branca, Glenn - Symphony No. 3 (Gloria) 
Branca, Glenn - Symphony Nos. 8 & 10 
Branca, Glenn - The World Upside Down 
Breeders - Pod 
Breeders - Last Splash 
Breeders - Cannonball 
Breeders - Title UK 
Bride of No No - b.o.n.n. apetit! 
Bride of No No - s/t 
Bridge 61 - Journal
Bright - Bells Break their Towers 
Brokaw, Chris - Red Cities 
Brokaw, Chris - "I was born, but..." Original Film Score 
Brokaw, Chris - Incredible Love 
Broken Social Scene - s/t 
Broken Social Scene - 7/4 (Shoreline) 
Brotzmann w/Bennink - Schwarzwaldfahrt 
Brotzmann Group, Peter - Alarm 
Brotzmann w/Mangelsdorff & Sommer - Pica Pica
Brotzmann w/Nielsen & Uuskyla - Medicina 
BS2000 - s/t 
Built to Last - ...and knowing is half the battle 
Bullet Lavolta - The Gift 
Bullet Lavolta - Swandive 
Burroughs w/Cobain, Williams S - the "Priest" they called him 
Bush - Sixteen Stone 
Bush - Razorblade Suitcase 
Butter 08 - s/t 
By the End of Tonight - The Gunslinger EP 
By the End of Tonight - My Mom Caught me in my Room Beat Boxin'


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Acid Bath - When the Kite String Pops
Acid Bath - Paegan Terrorism Tactics
Agents of Oblivion - S/T
Abolishment of Hate - S/T
Anthrax - Sound of White Noise
Anthrax - Stomp 442
Anthrax - Volume 8 The Threat is Real
Anthrax - Return of the Killer A’s
Anthrax - We’ve Come For You All
Antestor - Return of the Black Death
Antestor - Martyrium
Antestor - Det Tape Liv
Antestor - the Forsaken
Amon Amarth - Fate of Norns
Audiovision - The Calling
The Awakening - Roadside Heretics
The Awakening - Darker Than Silence
Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin
Balance of Power - Book of Secrets
Balance of Power - Ten More Tales of Grand Illusion
Balance of Power - Perfect Balance
Believer - Extraction From Morality
Believer - Sanity Obscure
Believer - Dimensions
Blind Guardian - Nightfall in Middle Earth
Blind Guardian - A Night at The Opera
Black Sabbath - We Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
Blastbeats Extreme Music Sampler volume 5
Blastbeats Extreme Music Sampler volume 6
Bound For Glory - Behold the Iron Cross
Crowbar - S/T
Crowbar - Time Heals Nothing
Crowbar - Broken Glass
Crowbar - Odd Fellows Rest
Crowbar - Sonic Excess In It’s Purest Form
The Crucified - S/T/
The Crucified - Take Up Your Cross/Nailed
Crimson Moonlight - Songs From the Archives
Crimson Moonlight - Veil of Remembrance
Crimson Thorn - Unearthed For Dissection 
Crimson Thorn - Purification
The Collection Volume 1 Tools of the Trade
*Royal Anguish - Shocking the Priest
*Soul of the Savior - Farewell to the Flesh
* Tortured Conscience - Face of God
Death - Sound of Perseverance 
Dark Lay Still - Joy in the Throes of Agony
Divine Fire - Glory Thy Name
Down - N.O.L.A.
Down - 2 A Bustle in Your Hedgerow
Dark Tranquility - Haven
Dark Tranquility - Damage Done
Demons and Wizards - S/T
Dream Theater - Awake
Dream Theater - Scences From A Memory
Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
Eternal Decision - Ghost in the Machine
Exodus - Tempo of the Damned
Extol - Burial
Extol- Mesmerized
Extol - Undeceived
Extol- Paralysis
Extol - Synergy
Exousia - Welcome to The Kingdom of Light
Exousia - Conqueror
Excurses - Devil’s Footprints
Evergrey - Solitude Dominance Tragedy 
Frost Like Ashes - Pure As the Blood Covered Snow
Frosthardr - Makteslos
Into Eternity - Buried In Oblivion
Iron Maiden - Best of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Brave New World
Iced Earth - The Dark Saga
Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes
Iced Earth - The Glorious Burden
Immortal Souls - Under the Northern Sky
Johnny Cash - American IV The Man Comes Around
Killswitch Engage - Alive or Just Breathing
Kekal - Embrace the Dead
Kekal - Acidity
Klank - Still Suffering
Kreator - Enemy of God
Lacuna Coil - Comalies
Mind of Dodecahedron - Defense Mechanism
Motley Crue - Greatest Hits
Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Megadeth -Cryptic Writings
Megadeth - Capitol Punishment
Megadeth - The System Has Failed
Mortification - S/T/Scrolls of the Megilloth
Narnia - Long Live the King
Nile - Amongst the Catacombs of Nephren-Ka
Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World
Oratorio - The Reality of Existence
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power
Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill
Pantera - Official Live 101 Proof
Pantera - Reinventing the Steel
Pantera - The Best of…Far Beyond the Great Southern Cowboys Vulgar Hits
Psycoma - …Of the Mind
Place of Skulls - Nailed
Place of Skulls - With Vision
Royal Anguish - The Chronicles of Autumn Sorrow
Royal Anguish - Mysterion
Royal Anguish - Tales of Sullen Eyes
Rob Rock - Rage of Creation
Rob Rock - Eyes of Eternity
Rob Rock - Holy Hell
Slayer - Undisputed Attitude
Schaliach - Sonrise 
Saviour Machine - Saviour Machine I
Saviour Machine - Legend 3:1
Seventh Avenue - Tale of Tales
Shadow Gallery - Room V
Southern Isolation - S/T
Stryper - To Hell With The Devil
Screams of Chaos - Genetic War
Slechtvalk - The War That Plagues the Land
Sympathy - Arcane Path
Sympathy - Abyssal Throne 
Sodom - Sodom
Tourniquet - Pathogenic Ocular Dissonance
Tourniquet - Microscopic View of a Telescopic Realm
Theocracy - S/T
Testament - Low
Testament- Demonic
Testament - First Strike Still Deadly
Testament - The Gathering
Type O Negative - World Coming Down
Vengeance Rising - Once Dead
W.A.S.P. - Crimson Idol


----------



## Leon-_- (May 11, 2006)

umm.... i cant list them all not that i have half of some of you people
loads of hiphop then razorlight, the kooks, red hot chilli peppers, The White stripes, quite abit of r'n'b then atlantic star, smokey robinson, rick james, james brown, M jackson, Janet Jackson, Joss stone i also like some classical music like mozart or bach
oh i love 70's soul to and lily allen she's just comming out and nat king cole and framk sinatra i also wierdly like flaminco music that sort of mexican acousstic stuff i love


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*J*

Jarboe - A Mystery of Faith 
Jarboe - The Conduit
Jesu - Silver 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Psychocandy 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Barbed Wire Kisses 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Automatic 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Honey's Dead 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Stoned and Dethroned 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Hate Rock 'N' Roll 
Jesus & Mary Chain - I Hate Rock 'N' Roll 
Jesus & Mary Chain - Munki 
Jesus Lizard - Liar 
Jesus Lizard - Shot 
Joan of Arc - How Memory Works 
Joan of Arc - Presents Guitar Duets 
Joan of Arc - The Intelligent Design of...
Joan of Arc - Eventually, All at Once
Jocobono -s/t 
Johnson, Mike - Year of Mondays 
Joint Custody - the lows, the mids, and the highs 
June of 44 - Engine Takes to Water 
June of 44 - The Anatomy of Sharks 
June of 44 - Tropics and Meridians 
June of 44 - Four Great Points 
June of 44 - In the Fishtank 6 
June of 44 - Anahata 
Just a Fire - Light Up 
Just a Fire - Spanish Time


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*H*

Hafler Trio w/Potter & Andrew Liles - 3 Eggs
Hair Police - Constantly Terrified 
Hal al Shedad - s/t 
Hand Fed Babies - s/t 
Hangedup - Clatter for Control 
Happy Go Licky - Will Play 
Haram - demo ep 
Haram - s/t 
Hatfield Three, Juliana - Become what you are 
Hatfield, Juliana - Only Everything 
H. Chinaski - s/t 
Heart - Little Queen 
Heavenly - Operation ... 
Helium - Superball + 
Hell, Richard - Spurts 
Hella/Dilute - live split 
Hella - Church Gone Wild/Chirpin Hard 
Hella - Concentration Face DVD/Homeboy CD 
Helmet - Meantime 
Helms/Victory at Sea - split 
Helms - the Swimmer 
Higgs, Daniel - Magic Alphabet 
Hill w/ Mick Barr, Zack - Shred Earthship 
Hinson, Micah P. - Presents The Baby and the Satellite
Hole - the First Session 
Hole - Pretty on the Inside 
Hole - Live Through This 
Hole - Ask for It 
Holy Roman Empire - Lost in Landscapes 
Home - XIV 
Hoover - The Lurid Traversal of Route 7 
Hoover - s/t 
Hooverphonic - Blue Wonder Power Milk 
Hospitals - I've Visited the Island of Jocks and Jazz 
House of Pain - s/t 
Hovercraft - Akathisia 
Hovercraft - Experiment Below 
Hrsta - Stem Stem in Electro 
Hum - You'd Prefer an Astronaut 
Hum - Downward is Heavenward
Hush Arbors - Landscape of Bone


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*I*

Icarus - Six Soviet Misfits 
Idlewild - Hope is Important 
Impractical Cockpit - To Be Treated 
Innerstance, Beatbox - Tekniques ep 
Instrumental Quarter - no more secrets


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*L*

Lack of Knowledge - the grey CD 
Lackthereof - Christian the Christian 
Ladies - They Mean Us 
La Mi Vida Violenta/Sentai - split 
Landing - Brocade 
Lapse - Betrayal 
Lapse -Heaven Ain't Happenin' 
Larsen - Seies 
Led Zeppelin - s/t 
Led Zeppelin - II 
Led Zeppelin - Zoso 
Leerless Feeder - s/t 
Lemonheads - It's a Shame About Ray 
Lemonheads - Come on Feel the... 
Len - You Can't Stop the Bum Rush 
Letter E - ep 
Letter E - No5 Long Player 
Liars - Drum's Not Dead 
Life and Times - Suburban Hymns 
Lifter - Melinda 
Lightning Bolt - Hypermagic Mountain 
Like Young - Last Secrets 
Lion Fever - Haunted Water 
Litany - Peculiar World 
Live Skull - Dusted 
Local H - Ham Fisted 
Local H - As Good as Dead 
Local H - Pack up the Cats 
Lock and Key - Pull up the Floorboards 
Lockgroove - Rewired 
Lockgroove - Sleeping on the Elephant Fog 
Locust - Safety Second, Body Last 
Loose Fur - Born Again in the USA 
Lopez, Francisco - Untitled #180
Love Life - The Rose he Lied By 
Love of Everything - Superior Mold and Die 
Lozenge - Undone 
L7 - the beauty process 
Luna - Bewitched 
Lunch, Lydia - Drowning/In Limbo 
Lunch w/Clint Ruin, Lydia - Stinkfist/the Crumb 
Lunch w/Rowland S Howard, Lydia - Shotgun Wedding Special 
Lunch w/Exene Cervenka, Lydia - Rude Hieroglyphics 
Lunch w/Glyn Styler, Lydia - The Desperate Ones 
Lunch, Lydia - Widowspeak 
Lunch, Lydia - Smoke in the Shadows 
Lungfish - Indivisible 
Lungfish - Love is Love 
Lungfish - Feral Hymns 
Lustre King - Shoot the Messenger


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*X*

X - Los Angeles/Wild Gift 
Xbxrx - Sixth in Sixes 
Xiu Xiu - la foret


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Y*

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Fever to Tell 
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Show Your Bones 
Yellow Swans - Psychic Session 
Yo La Tengo - President .../New Wave Hot Dogs 
Yo La Tengo - Fakebook 
Yo La Tengo - May I Sing with Me 
Yo La Tengo - Painful 
Yo La Tengo - Electr-o-pura 
Yo La Tengo - Tom Courtenay 
Yo La Tengo - Camp... 
Yo La Tengo - Genius + Love 
Yo La Tengo - I Can Hear the Heart Beating as One 
Yo La Tengo - Little Honda 
Yo La Tengo w/Jad Fair - Strange but True 
Yo La Tengo - And then nothing turned itself inside-out 
Yo La Tengo - Danelectro 
Yo La Tengo - Nuclear War 
Yo La Tengo - Summer Sun 
Yo La Tengo - Today is the Day 
Yo La Tengo - Prisoners of Love/A Smattering of Outtakes & Rarities 
Yo Am I - Hi Fi Way 
Yorke, Thom - The Eraser 
Young, Neil - After the Gold Rush 
Young w/Crazy Horse, Neil - Live Rust 
Young People - All at Once 
Youth Brigade - to sell the truth


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Darnit Mazikeen. You took up half this thread.

Bardo Pond is sweet.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Mazikeen I love that you have The Yeah Yeah Yeahs, you have quite the collection.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This is a list of most of my popular music. A lot of it was bought; more was burned. 

Beatles 

-Hard Day’s Night
-With the Beatles
-Rubber Soul
-Revolver
-Pepper
-Magical Mystery Tour
-White Album
-Yellow Submarine Songtrack
-Abbey Road
-various mix cds including the Anthology tracks and acoustic demos
-Past Masters volume II


Van Morrison

-Moondance
-Astral Weeks
-Tupelo Honey
-Saint Dominic’s Preview
-Into the Music
-Best of


Dylan

-Freewheelin’ Bob Dylan
-Another Side
-Bringing it all Back Home
-Highway 61 Revisited
-Blonde on Blonde
-John Wesley Harding
-Nashville Skyline
-Time out of Mind
-“Love and Theft”
-Live at Philharmonic Hall

-Bootleg Series Volumes 1,2,3
-Rolling Thunder Revue


Led Zeppelin
-I, II, III, IV, Houses of the Holy

Rolling Stones
-Beggar’s Banquet, Let it Bleed, Sticky Fingers, Exile on Main Street
-Exile on Main Street demos/outtakes

Who
-Live at Leeds
-The Who Sell Out
-Singles collection
-Tommy

Kinks
-Village Green Preservation Society
-Face to Face
-Something Else
-Arthur
-Singles collection
-cd of outtakes from late sixties period (mostly from the Great Lost Kinks Album)
-Muswell Hillbillies
-Live on the BBC


Radiohead
-The Bends
-OK Computer
-Kid A

John Lennon – Imagine, Plastic Ono Band, acoustic demos
George Harrison – All Things Must Pass

Velvet Underground – VU & Nico, White Light/White Heat
Stevie Wonder – Songs in the Key of Life, Talking Book, Innervisions

Frank Zappa – Freak Out, We’re Only in it for the Money, Absolutely Free, Hot Rats, Weasels Ripped My Flesh

Captain Beefheart – Safe as Milk, Trout Mask Replica

Zombies – Singles collection, Odyssey and Oracle, Live on the BBC

Love – Forever Changes, Forever Changes in concert

Woody Guthrie – early songs, Dust Bowl Ballads

Johnny Cash – Live at San Quentin

Beach Boys – Endless summer compilation, Sounds of Summer compilation, Pet Sounds, various Smile bootlegs, Christmas compilation

Brian Wilson – Smile

Jimi Hendrix – Best of thingie

Pixies – Surfer Rosa with Come On Pilgrim, Dolittle

Clash – London Calling

Thin Lizzy – Jailbreak

Buddy Holly – two mixtapes I made

Wilco – Being There, Summerteeth, Yankee Hotel Foxtrot

Blur – Parklife, The Great Escape, Blur

Nick Drake – Pink Moon, Bryter Layter, Five Leaves Left

Oasis – Definitely Maybe
Neil Young – After the Goldrush, Rust Never Sleeps
Green Day – American Idiot

Elvis Presley – Sun recordings, Greatest hits collection, Ultimate gospel
Bjork - Homogenic

-Soundtrack to O Brother Where Art Thou
-Down from the Mountain (live recording of music inspired by O Brother..)


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

I really don't listen to anything modern. I have a small, dependable amount of tracks that I can always listen to and they dutifully fill the role of music in my life.

So maybe I have 300 tracks in total I listen to whenever I want.


----------



## Forgotten Hopes (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is my list of cd's plus music dvds, and not counting anything burned or on the computer
http://www.cd-tracker.com/item_list_v2.asp?UserID=4459


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

Mazikeen, wow I think youve got about every album ever made in the 90's on to the 2000's thats not country/hiphop/boyband/girl-diva... :eek 

for you guys like Mazikeen that have over 200 cds, HOW do you find the time? or is it more like you listen to the cds a couple times after you buy/burn& go on to the next one?

my collection is pathetic & small, I used to only have some Disney soundtracks, then a few classic vocalists like Sinatra, Tony Bennet, Platters, Drifters etc... recently have been getting some 90's era alternative rock... :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> for you guys like Mazikeen that have over 200 cds, HOW do you find the time? or is it more like you listen to the cds a couple times after you buy/burn& go on to the next one?


That's what I do. I can often tell early on whether I'll like something or not. The other thing I do is read up on the album, for instance the reviews at amazon.com or various review sites, so I know what it's like ahead of time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I only own one cd: 
"Make it Big" by Wham!

I dance to it in tiny, lime green spandex shorts... my mullet swaying with the rythm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jesus. What kind of an idiot spells "rhythm" incorrectly?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Jesus. What kind of an idiot spells "rhythm" incorrectly?


You mean you weren't dancing to the crazy beats of social rehabilitation and tsunami relief?

RYTHM Foundation


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too many to post. Mostly rock and 80s pop. Hardly listen to them anymore. I even have some old cassette tapes. Need to sell them on ebay. I probably have several hundred tapes and CDs.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think some members here are younger than this thread bump.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never had many CDs. I couldn't afford them when they first came out. I could only afford the ones I really wanted when they became established. By the time I finally got a job we were in transition between CDs and....something. I did buy a SACD player when they first came out but only bought one title and couldn't really hear much difference (Other than it had a 5.1 mix on it. The stereo mix sounded pretty much the same to me).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The bad thing about my CD collection is I have a lot of them I bought because they looked interesting and it turns out I didn't like them much or at all, plus there are many I just haven't listened to yet. :/ Yet I still feel compelled to include them in my "collection."

I started listing them on Discogs but haven't finished because holy crap is that site anal, and many of my CDs don't completely match those in their database so I end up having to add new versions, such tiny numbers, such a pain. I hear LibraryThing lets you list music too now but ditto. They're all (except a burned copy of _Snoopy's Christmas_) uploaded to Google Play Music, but that has no public profile function, plus it's going to start shutting down next month. :sigh So I reclaimed a Spotify account somebody signed up for with my e-mail address (no clue what that was about) and added all the songs I know I like, as well as a handful of albums, but not all of them (plus I added all the songs I thumbs-upped but don't own). So...

Yeah. Would like to list them but I don't know how without manually going through them all (I can't get at them all at the moment, my room's a mess) since no version of the Google Play Music site or app will let me copy/paste or full screencap or view source or save webpage or _anything_ to get a full list, I know, I tried EVERYTHING.

...Hm, maybe I could look through the Music folders on my laptop. Perhaps I'll do that later.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

So this is taking longer than I thought, yeah. :serious:

I don't think I even have that big a collection but Jeez.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

On top of my head in no particular order.

Green Day - Insomniac
Soul Asylum - Let the dim light shine
Eminem - Encore
Metallica == Kill Em' All - Ride The Lightning - And Justice For all - Self-Titled - ST. Anger - Death Magnetic - Hardwired
Sean Paul - The Trinity
Megadeth == Rust in Peace - Countdown to Extinction - Youthanasia - 13
Slayer == South of Heaven - Repentless
Collective Soul == Hints and Allegations - Self-titled - Precious Declaration
Korn == Self-Titled - Life Is Peachy - Greatest Hits vol.1 (2004) - Issues
Nirvana == MTV Unplugged 94 - Nevermind - Incesticide
Disturbed - Down with the Sickness
System of a Down == Self-titled - Toxicity - Steal This Album
Lady Gaga == The Fame Monster - Born This Way
Madonna - MDNA
Linkin Park == Hybrid Theory - Reanimation - Meteora - One More Light
Limp Bizkit == Significant Other - The Unquestionable Truth (part 1) - Gold Cobra
Aerosmith == Permanent Vacation - Big Ones - Pump - 73-88 Greatest Hits
Aqua - Aquarium
Jack Johnson -In Between Dreams
Pantera == Reinventing the Steel - Official Live : 101 Proof
Backstreet Boys
Kiss == MTV Unplugged - Kiss Alive III
Dire Straits - Love over gold
Weezer -= Hurley - Pinkerton
Seether -= Disclaimer II - Karma and Effect
Kevin Parent - Fangless Wolf Facing Winter
Van Halen = Diver Down - Best of Volume 1
AC/DC == The Razor's Edge - BallBreaker - Black Ice
Iron Maiden ==The Final Frontier - The Best of the Beast
Rancid - And out Comes the Wolves
Coldplay - X&Y
Radiohead - Kid A
Guns N' Roses == Appetite - Use Your Illusion 1 2 - Lies - Spaghetti Incident - Chinese Democracy
Tripping Daisy - I am an Elastic Firecracker
Ugly Kid Joe - America's Least Wanted - Menace To Sobriety 
Michael Jackson - History - Thriller - Bad
Johny Lang - Lie to me
David Hodges - The Honest Man
CCR Chronicles vol 1-2
Alan Jackson - The Greatest Hits Collection
Creed - My Own Prison
The Beach Boys - 20 Good Vibrations
Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire
Prince & the revolution - music from purple rain


Various : 
Family Values 98' (Korn, Limp Bizkit, Rammstein, Ice Cube, Orgy, Incubus)
Titanic OST
Killer Instinct SNES OST (Killer Cuts)
Euromix 2 (2 CD)
Philadelphia OST
Survivor 2002 OST
Misérables (US version) OST
Big Shiny Tunes 10
Les Colocs = Self-Titled - Dehors Novembre
Paul Piché - À qui appartient l'beau temps ?
Wilfred Lebouthillier (2003?)
Star Académie (original (2003?)
Harmonium
Offenbach
Kevin Parent == Pigeon d'argile - Grand parleur, petit faiseur
Annie Villeneuve - Quand je ferme les yeux
Isabelle Boulay - De retour à la source
Noël chez les Daraîche
Cayouche = Un vieux Hippy - Roule Roule - Moitié Moitié - Last Call - Le rappel
L'heure JMP
InTune Saskatchewan 2008
Life Support
Mozart - Music for the mind
The romantic guitar of Liona Boyd
Meilleures sélection de Claude Rajotte
Super Mario Galaxy Official Soundtrack
Super Mario History 1985-2010

etc.... lol


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

This is literally it. 4 CDs. Everything else is MP3 or FLAC. And I don't even listen to those anymore because I have Tidal. I only have these because I popped into a used record store once like 4 years ago on a lark.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a couple of small boxes with CDs in them. I didn't buy too many when I was a teenager. I only got them as Christmas presents. By the time I had a part-time job, it was 1998. Two years later, mp3 became all the rage.

The only albums that stand out in my collection is The Beatles "White Album" 30th Anniversary Edition; Band on the Run 25th Anniversary Edition; Rush: Different Stages (the 3-disc set), and AC/DC "Bonfire" box set. The rest were just regular albums.

The last CD I ever bought was Extreme: Saudades de Rock, an album from 2009-ish. There might not be too many copies of that album lying around. I had to special-order it back in the day.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ewhh...this was tedious, especially considering I don't think anyone will read it. Anyway. Split into parts for length. Like I said, I had a bad habit of occasionally buying CDs based on interesting cover art and it turns out I hate them (most of the screamo-type and Christian rock albums fall in this category since their genres were listed merely as "Pop/rock") but they're still in my "collection." A very few of these (maybe 4-5 or so) are actually digital albums; I include them as I've ripped all my CDs to MP3 and listen to them that way now. (I prefer to buy a physical CD/CD-R when possible in case a digital music provider decides to delete my purchase or go defunct (like Google Play Music will start doing this month) but then I convert them.) At least two of these, maybe three, are unauthorized copies ("Snoopy's Christmas," which I've currently misplaced :| and was never released on CD to my knowledge; the "Brother Bear" "For Your Consideration" score, which I'm pretty sure was never offered for sale; and maybe "In Medias Res," because DAMN I had a hard time finding it and the cover art looks like it came from a cheap printer). And a lot I just haven't listened to yet. Most of the soundtracks are for movies/games I've never seen/played, I just like dramatic scores. (I bought most of those before discovering trailer music.)

(Re: Three Doors Down...I like their music, but only recently learned they're Trump supporters. :/ That decided me to stop listening to their music at least for now though they're still in my collection. Maybe in the future I'll return to them. I try not to look too deeply into the politics of my favorite musicians for this reason (*and I'd prefer nobody inform me of the politics of anyone else on this list*) but I learned of this in passing. This is the wrong forum so I won't discuss it further.)

Green are the albums I love. Blue are ones I haven't listened to in their entirety but based on my preferences I strongly believe I'd love them. I like most of the Eighties/Nineties compilation albums but can't be bothered to go through them individually.


* *




*3 Doors Down*
"3 Doors Down"
"Away From The Sun"
"The Better Life"
"Seventeen Days"
"Time Of My Life"
"Us And The Night"

*10 Years*
"The Autumn Effect"

*12 Stones*
"Anthem For The Underdog"

*Paula Abdul*
"Greatest Hits"

*Ah Nee Mah*
"Ancient Voices"
"The Grand Circle"
"Spirit Of The Canyon"

*Air Supply*
"Ultimate Air Supply"

*Alesana*
"On Frail Wings Of Vanity And Wax"

*Amber Pacific*
"Truth In Sincerity"

*Amethystium*
"Odonata"

*Angelica*
"Thrive"

*Angels And Airwaves*
"I-Empire"

*David Arkenstone*
"In The Wake Of The Wind"

*Diane Arkenstone*
"Jewel In The Sun"

*Ashes Divide*
"Keep Telling Myself It's Alright"

*Audiomachine*
"Chronicles"
"Decimus"
"Epica"
"Existence"
"Helios"
"Magnus"
"Phenomena"
"Tree Of Life"

*The Audition*
"Champion"

*Backstreet Boys*
"DNA"
"The Hits: Chapter One"
"In A World Like This"
"Never Gone"
"Playlist: The Very Best Of Backstreet Boys"
"This Is Us"
"Unbreakable"

*Klaus Badelt*
"Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl"
"Poseidon: Music From The Motion Picture"

*Ballas Hough Band*
"BHB"

*John Barry*
"Dances With Wolves: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Tyler Bates*
"300: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Pat Benatar*
"Best Shots"

*Thomas Bergersen*
"Illusions"
"Sun"

*The Birthday Massacre*
"Hide And Seek"
"Looking Glass"
"Nothing And Nowhere"
"Pins And Needles"
"Show And Tell"
"Superstition"
"Under Your Spell"
"Violet"
"Walking With Strangers"

*Blue October*
"Foiled"

*Blue Stone*
"Worlds Apart"

*Michael Bolton*
"Michael Bolton Greatest Hits 1985-1995"
"Thinking Of You [EP]"

*Boy Meets Girl*
"Reel Life"

*Sarah Brightman*
"Symphony"

*Brunuhville*
"Aurora"
"Northwind"

*Peter Buffett*
"Ojibwe"

*Steve Burke*
"Kameo: Elements Of Power Original Soundtrack"

*Ryan Cabrera*
"Take It All Away"

*Cafe Del Mar*
"Aria"
"Aria, Volume 3: Metamorphosis"

*Belinda Carlisle*
"Runaway Horses"

*Gary Chang*
"The Island Of Dr. Moreau"

*Suzanne Ciani*
"Dream Suite"

*Circa Survive*
"On Letting Go"

*Cirque Du Soleil*
"Corteo"
"Iris"
"Ka"
"La Nouba"
"Le Best Of Cirque Du Soleil"
"Zed"

*The City Of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra*
"Film Music Of Hans Zimmer" (2-disk set)

*The City Of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra & Crouch End Festival Chorus*
"The Greatest Cinema Choral Classics" (2-disk set)

*Clannad*
"Banba"
"The Celtic Voice"

*Kelly Clarkson*
"Breakaway"
"My December"

*Clear Lake River*
"The Sound Of The Native American Indian"

*Coldplay*
"Viva La Vida Or Death And All His Friends"
"X And Y"

*Collective Soul*
"7even Year Itch: Greatest Hits 1994-2001"
"Collective Soul"

*Phil Collins*
"Both Sides"
"...But Seriously"
"Dance Into The Light"
"Going Back"
"...Hits"
"Love Songs: A Compilation... Old And New" (2-disk,set)
"Tarzan: The Broadway Musical"
"Testify"

*Phil Collins & Mark Mancina*
"Brother Bear"
"Brother Bear: For Your Consideration--Best Original Score"
"Tarzan"

*Concrete Blonde*
"Bloodletting"

*David Cook*
"David Cook [Bonus Track]"
"This Loud Morning"

*Copenhagen*
"Tales From The Forest"

*Crash Test Dummies*
"God Shuffled His Feet"

*Cusco*
"Ancient Journeys: A Vision Of The New World"
"Apurimac II"

*Daughtry*
"Baptized [Deluxe Edition]"
"Break The Spell"
"Cage To Rattle"
"Daughtry"
"Leave This Town"

*Howie Day*
"Sound The Alarm"
"Stop All The World Now"

*Marcello De Francisci*
"Ante Diem"

*Delain*
"April Rain"
"Lucidity"
"We Are The Others"

*Delerium*
"The Best Of Delerium"
"Nuages Du Monde"
"Poem"

*Depeche Mode*
"The Best Of, Volume 1"
"Sounds Of The Universe"

*Olivier Deriviere*
"Alone In The Dark"

*Alexandre Desplat*
"The Twilight Saga: New Moon (The Score)"

*DHT*
"Listen To Your Heart"

*Neil Diamond*
"I'm Glad You're Here With Me Tonight"
"You Don't Bring Me Flowers"

*Celine Dion*
"Loved Me Back To Life"
"My Love: Ultimate Essential Collection" (2-disk set)
"A New Day Has Come"
"Taking Chances"

*James Dooley*
"Veiled Nation"

*Rob Dougan*
"Furious Angels" (2-disk set)

*Patrick Doyle*
"Brave (Original Score)"

*Dream Theater*
"Greatest Hit (...And 21 Other Pretty Cool Songs) (2-disk set)

*Rene Dupere & Elise Velle*
"Xotika"

*Duran Duran*
"Astronaut"
"Duran Duran (The Wedding Album)"
"Greatest"
"Red Carpet Massacre"

*Erik Ekholm*
"Best Of Epic Music"
"Best Of Epic Music 3"
"Best Of Epic Music 4"
"Rex Inferos"

*Elysion*
"Silent Scream"
"Someplace Better"

*Enigma*
"A Posteriori"
"The Fall Of A Rebel Angel"
"Love Sensuality Devotion: The Greatest Hits"
"MCMXC aD"
"The Screen Behind The Mirror"
"Seven Lives Many Faces" (2-disk set)
"Voyageur"

*Enya*
"Amarantine"
"Amarantine [Single]"
"And Winter Came"
"Dark Sky Island [Deluxe]"
"A Day Without Rain"
"Watermark"

*Era*
"The 7th Sword"
"Classics"
"Era"
"Era 2"
"The Mass"
"Reborn"

*Erasure*
"Hits! The Very Best Of Erasure"

*ES Posthumus*
"Cartographer: Featuring Luna Sans/Piri Reis Remixes" (2-disk set)
"Makara"
"Unearthed"

*Evanescence*
"Evanescence"
"Fallen"
"Lost Whispers"
"The Open Door"




(cont.)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(cont.)


* *




*A Fine Frenzy*
"One Cell In The Sea"

*Scott Fitzgerald*
"Dancing The Dream"
"Northern Lights"
"Thunderdrums"
"Thunder Mountain"

*Fleetwood Mac*
"The Very Best Of Fleetwood Mac" (2-disk set)

*Florence + The Machine*
"Ceremonials"
"How Big, How Blue, How Beautiful [Deluxe Edition]"
"Lungs"

*Flyleaf*
"Flyleaf"

*Fuel*
"Angels And Devils"
"Natural Selection"
"Puppet Strings"
"Something Like Human"

*Future World Music*
"Behold"
"A Hero Will Rise"
"Mother Earth"
"Pulse Of Life"
"Reign Of Vengeance"
"Zero Hour"

*Peter Gabriel*
"Hit" (2-disk set)

*David Garrett*
"David Garrett"
"Rock Symphonies"

*Genesis*
"Turn It On Again"
"We Can't Dance"

*Globus*
"Break From This World"
"Epicon"

*Elliot Goldenthal*
"Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within"

*Ellie Goulding*
"Lights"

*Harry Gregson-Williams*
"The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian"

*Larry Groupe*
"Dream Cinema"
"Excelsius"

*Halestorm*
"Halestorm"

*Ronan Hardiman*
"Michael Flatley's Celtic Tiger"
"Michael Flatley's Lord Of The Dance"

*Heart*
"Greatest Hits 1985-1995"

*Tuomas Holopainen*
"The Life And Times Of Scrooge"

*Honor Society*
"Fashionably Late"

*Hoobastank*
"The Reason"

*James Horner*
"Mel Gibson's Apocalypto"
"Avatar: Music From The Motion Picture"
"The Spiderwick Chronicles: Original Motion Picture Score"

*James Newton Howard*
"I Am Legend: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"Lady In The Water: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"The Nutcracker And The Four Realms"

*Huey Lewis & The News*
"Time Flies... The Best Of Huey Lewis & The News"

*The Human League*
"The Very Best Of"

*Hurts*
"Happiness"

*Immediate*
"Trailerhead"
"Trailerhead: Nu Epiq"
"Trailerhead: Saga"
"Trailerhead: Triumph"

*Information Society*
"Information Society"

*In This Moment*
"Beautiful Tragedy"
"The Dream"
"The Dream: The Ultra Violet Edition"
"A Star-Crossed Wasteland"

*Janet Jackson*
"Design Of A Decade: 1986-1996"

*Michael Jackson*
"Bad"
"Dangerous"
"The Essential Michael Jackson" (2-disk set)
"Immortal" (2-disk set)

*Tim Janis*
"December Morning"
"Flowers In October"

*Karl Jenkins*
"The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace"
"Imagined Oceans"
"Requiem"
"Stabat Mater"

*Karl Jenkins/Adiemus*
"Adiemus: Songs Of Sanctuary"
"Adiemus II: Cantata Mundi"
"Adiemus III: Dances Of Time"
"Adiemus IV: The Eternal Knot"
"Adiemus V: Vocalise"
"The Journey: The Best Of Adiemus"

*J. Geils Band*
"Freeze-Frame"

*Billy Joel*
"Greatest Hits Volume III"

*Elton John*
"Love Songs"

*Elton John, Tim Rice, & Hans Zimmer*
"The Lion King"

*Howard Jones*
"Cross That Line"

*Kamelot*
"The Black Halo"
"The Shadow Theory" (2-disk set)
"Silverthorn" (2-disk set)

*Keane*
"Hopes And Fears"

*Kerli*
"Love Is Dead"

*Killswitch Engage*
"As Daylight Dies"

*Jan Kisjes*
"Music Inspired By Da Vinci"

*Chantal Kreviazuk*
"Ghost Stories [Bonus Tracks]"
"What If It All Means Something"

*Krypteria*
"In Medias Res"
"Liberatio"

*Nick Lachey*
"What's Left Of Me"

*Lacuna Coil*
"Comalies"
"Dark Adrenaline"
"In A Reverie"
"Karmacode"
"Shallow Life"

*Adam Lambert*
"For Your Entertainment"

*The Last Goodnight*
"Poison Kiss"

*LEAH*
"Kings And Queens"
"Of Earth And Angels"
"The Quest"

*Annie Lennox*
"The Annie Lennox Collection"
"Songs Of Mass Destruction"

*Les Friction*
"Les Friction"

*Lesiem*
"Illumination"
"Mystic Spirit Voices"
"Times"

*Linkin Park*
"Hybrid Theory"
"Living Things"

*Little River Band*
"First Under The Wire"
"First Under The Wire (2010 Remaster)"

*The London Philharmonic Orchestra*
"The Greatest Video Game Music"
"The Greatest Video Game Music 2"

*Lunatica*
"The Edge Of Infinity"
"New Shores"

*Deborah Lurie & Danny Elfman*
"9: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Lyriel*
"Leverage"

*Madina Lake*
"From Them, Through Us, To You"

*Madonna*
"Celebration" (2-disk set)
"GHV2"
"The Immaculate Collection"

*Mannheim Steamroller*
"Fresh Aire 8"

*Maroon 5*
"Hands All Over"
"It Won't Be Soon Before Long"
"Songs About Jane"

*Richard Marx*
"My Own Best Enemy"
"Repeat Offender"
"Richard Marx Greatest Hits"

*Matchbox Twenty*
"Exile On Mainstream" (2-disk set)

*Keiko Matsui*
"The Very Best Of Keiko Matsui"

*Sarah McLachlan*
"Closer: The Best Of Sarah McLachlan"

*John McLaughlin*
"Indiana"

*Memoira*
"Memoira"

*Alan Menken & Glenn Slater*
"Tangled: Soundtrack From The Motion Picture"

*Pat Metheny*
"Secret Story"

*George Michael*
"Faith"
"Ladies And Gentlemen: The Best Of George Michael" (2-disk set)
"Twentyfive: For Living/For Loving" (2-disk set)

*Mike + The Mechanics*
"Mike + The Mechanics"

*Kylie Minogue*
"Kylie"

*Mirah*
"(A)Spera"

*Eddie Money*
"Super Hits"

*The Moody Blues*
"Playlist Plus" (3-disk set)

*Mortal Love*
"All The Beauty"
"Forever Will Be Gone"
"I Have Lost"

*The Murder Of My Sweet*
"Bye Bye Lullaby"

*Kerry Muzzey*
"Trailer Music 3"

*Nemesea*
"In Control"
"The Quiet Resistance"
"Uprise"

*New Edition*
"Best Of New Edition: Icon"

*New Kids On The Block*
"New Kids On The Block Greatest Hits"

*Randy Newman*
"The Princess And The Frog"

*Nightwish*
"Century Child"
"Dark Passion Play [Special Edition]" (2-disk set)
"Endless Forms Most Beautiful" (2-disk set)
"Highest Hopes: The Best Of Nightwish"
"Imaginaerum" (2-disk set)
"Imaginaerum: The Score"
"Oceanborn"
"Once"

*Noctura*
"Surrender The Sun"

*Nox Arcana*
"Grimm Tales"

*OAR*
"All Sides"
"King"

*October Project*
"October Project"

*OneRepublic*
"Dreaming Out Loud"
"Native"
"Oh My My"
"Waking Up"

*Opeth*
"Watershed"

*Paramore*
"All We Know Is Falling"
"Riot!"

*Pat McGee Band*
"Save Me"

*Peter Buffett & The New World Ensemble*
"Spirit Dance"

*The Police*
"Every Breath You Take: The Classics"
"The Police" (2-disk set)

*William Presland*
"Native Heart"

*Queensryche*
"Queensryche Greatest Hits"




(cont.)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow! Thx for sharing!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(cont.)


* *




*Really Slow Motion*
"Battle Angel"

*Real McCoy*
"One More Time"

*RED*
"Of Beauty And Rage"

*REM*
"Green"
"In Time: The Best Of REM 1988-2003"
"Part Lies, Part Heart, Part Truth, Part Garbage, 1982-2011" (2-disk set)

*REO Speedwagon*
"Find Your Own Way Home"
"REO Speedwagon: The Hits"

*Phil Rey*
"Kingdom Of Illusions"

*The Rocket Summer*
"Do You Feel"
"Of Men And Angels"

*Kenny Rogers*
"The Gambler"

*Linda Ronstadt*
"Collector's Edition" (3-disk set)

*Roxette*
"A Collection Of Roxette Hits: Their 20 Greatest Songs!"
"Look Sharp!"

*The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
"The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Performs The Hits Of Madonna"
"The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Plays Seriously Orchestral Hits Of Phil Collins"

*Saint Asonia*
"Flawed Design (Walmart Edition)"

*Saosin*
"In Search Of Solid Ground"
"Saosin"

*Savage Garden*
"Savage Garden [International Version]"
"Truly Madly Completely: The Best Of Savage Garden"

*Paul Schwartz*
"State Of Grace II: Turning To Peace"

*Jon Secada*
"Jon Secada Greatest Hits"

*Secondhand Serenade*
"Hear Me Now"
"A Twist In My Story"

*Secret Garden*
"Earthsongs"

*Eric Serra*
"Arthur And The Invisibles: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Seven Wiser*
"Seven Wiser"

*Shakespear's Sister*
"Hormonally Yours"

*Russell Shaw*
"Fable Original Soundtrack"

*Sherwood*
"A Different Light"

*Shinedown*
"Amaryllis"
"Attention Attention"
"Leave A Whisper [Bonus Tracks]"
"The Sound Of Madness"
"Threat To Survival"

*Silverstein*
"Arrivals And Departures"
"Discovering The Waterfront"

*Alan Silvestri*
"Van Helsing: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Sirenia*
"Nine Destinies And A Downfall"

*Skillet*
"Awake"
"Comatose"

*Smash Into Pieces*
"Evolver"

*Stephen Sondheim*
"Into The Woods: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack" (2-disk set)

*Rick Springfield*
"The Day After Yesterday"
"Karma"
"My Precious Little One: Lullabies For A New Generation"
"Venus In Overdrive"
"We Are The '80s"

*The Starting Line*
"Direction"

*Rod Stewart*
"Downtown Train: Selections From The Storyteller Anthology"

*Sting*
"Ten Summoner's Tales"

*Lindsey Stirling*
"Brave Enough"
"Lindsey Stirling"
"Shatter Me"

*Miriam Stockley*
"Miriam"
"Second Nature"

*Straylight Run*
"The Needles The Space"

*Stream Of Passion*
"The Flame Within"
"A War Of Our Own"

*Taliesin Orchestra*
"Orinoco Flow: The Music Of Enya"

*The Tea Party*
"Splendor Solis"

*Tears For Fears*
"Everybody Loves A Happy Ending"
"Shout: The Very Best Of Tears For Fears"
"Tears Roll Down (Greatest Hits 82-92)"

*Tesla*
"20th Century Masters: The Millennium Collection: The Best Of Tesla"

*Rob Thomas*
"Cradlesong"

*Thousand Foot Krutch*
"The Flame In All Of Us"
"Welcome To The Masquerade"

*Thrice*
"The Alchemy Index: Volumes I And II, Fire And Water" (2-disk set)

*Thriving Ivory*
"Thriving Ivory"
"Through Yourself And Back Again"

*Toad The Wet Sprocket*
"Fear"

*Tokio Hotel*
"Scream"

*Twisted Jukebox*
"Goddess"

*Two Steps From Hell*
"Archangel"
"Battlecry" (2-disk set)
"Classics Volume One"
"Classics Volume Two"
"Dragon" (2-disk set)
"Invincible"
"Miracles"
"SkyWorld"
"Unleashed" (3-disk set)
"Vanquish"

*Various/Unknown*
"80's Dance"
"80's Pop Hits" (3-disk set)
"100 Hits Ultimate '80s" (6-disk set)
"Almost Alice"
"August Rush"
"Billboard #1s: The '80s" (2-disk set)
"Classical Thunder" (2-disk set)
"Dirty Dancing: 20th Anniversary Edition"
"Dreamsurf"
"Flight Of The Eagle"
"Footloose"
"Frequency 99: Greatest Hits Of The '90s"
"Grease: The Original Soundtrack From The Motion Picture"
"Greatest Hits Of The 90's"
"Headed For A Heartbreak: Power Ballads"
"Hot Ladies Of The 80's"
"Ladies Of The 80's Volume 2"
"Let It Rock: 1987"
"Let It Rock: 1988"
"Let It Rock: 1991"
"Let It Rock: 1992"
"Let It Rock: 1993"
"Let It Rock: 1994"
"The Lost Boys"
"Music From And Inspired By Bridge To Terabithia"
"NOW That's What I Call The 80s Hits"
"NOW That's What I Call The 80s, Volume 2"
"Paint The Sky Blue: A Tribute To Enya"
"Pump Up The Jam: 90s Dance"
"Pure Moods: Celestial Celebration"
"Relax With Autumn Leaves: Autumn Leaves"
"Relax With Autumn Leaves: Rites Of Spring"
"Relax With Autumn Leaves: Summer Breeze"
"Relax With Springtime: Desert Winds"
"Relax With Springtime: Springtime"
"Relax With Springtime: Walk In The Forest"
"Relax With Surf And Sea: Ocean Odyssey"
"Relax With Surf And Sea: Stormy Weather"
"Relax With Surf And Sea: Surf And Sea"
"Rhythm Of The Pride Lands"
"Rock On 1983 Volume 2"
"Sacred Circle: The Ambient Sound Of North America"
"Saved By Zero: 80s New Wave"
"Snoopy's Christmas" (ripped LP record)
"Songbird Sunrise And Thunderstorm"
"Sounds Of The Eighties: '80s Blockbusters"
"Sounds Of Vancouver 2010: Opening Ceremony Commemorative Album"
"Spirit Guides"
"Ultimate 80s" (2-disk set)
"Whispers In The Night"
"Windham Hill Classics: Passages"
"Workin' For The Weekend: 80s Party"

*Vertical Horizon*
"Burning The Days"
"Echoes From The Underground"
"Everything You Want"
"Go 2.0"
"The Lost Mile"
"Running On Ice"

*Andreas Vollenweider*
"Eolian Minstrel"

*Stephen Warbeck*
"Two Brothers"

*Waterbone*
"Tibet"

*We Are The Fallen*
"Tear The World Down"

*Steve Winwood*
"About Time" (2-disk set)

*Within Temptation*
"An Acoustic Night At The Theatre [Live]"
"Enter"
"The Heart Of Everything"
"Hydra" (2-disk set)
"Mother Earth"
"Mother Earth [Extended Edition]"
"Resist" (2-disk set)
"The Silent Force"
"The Unforgiving"
"The Unforgiving (Special Edition)"

*Lee Ann Womack*
"I Hope You Dance [Single]"

*Yanni*
"Nightbird"
"Tribute [Live]"
"Yanni Voices"

*Yo-Yo Ma & The Silk Road Ensemble*
"New Impossibilities"

*Hans Zimmer*
"Angels And Demons: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"The Da Vinci Code: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"King Arthur: Original Score"
"Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End"
"Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest"

*Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard*
"Gladiator: Music From The Motion Picture"

*Hans Zimmer & James Newton Howard*
"Batman Begins: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"
"The Dark Knight: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack"

*Hans Zimmer Featuring Rodrigo Y Gabriela*
"Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides"




...As if typing that all up by hand wasn't tedious enough, for some bizarre reason, SAS replaced almost every space with an asterisk and I had to manually replace them. -_- No idea what that was about.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bizarrely I'm too lazy to dig through my cupboard for hard copies to write them all down (I've put them all right at the back of a cupboard behind a bunch of stuff,) because I mostly listen to music on YT etc and so many artists have songs uploaded on their official YT page anyway.

But this (first song listed) autoplayed and I own this album (Puzzle - Biffy Clyro,) from my teenage years and this album has several great songs.
















Lol the top or 2nd top comment on most of these is how underrated the song/band is.











But speaking of underrated and I've said this before a bunch of times but Clear Hearts Grey Flowers by Jack off Jill (that's also in my collection I actually bought that without hearing any of the songs on it usually when I bought albums it was because I heard a song or two I liked first and best discovery.)


----------



## FritzThird (Oct 8, 2020)

mserychic said:


> I've been getting my collection in order on recordnerd.com. Just need to get all the boots in order then I'll give a link


Cool! Thank you for suggesting that website - it's the first time I hear about it.


----------



## FritzThird (Oct 8, 2020)

I forgot I had a Discogs account. Here's my incomplete list:

https://www.discogs.com/lists/My-CDs/617280


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't have a lot of CDs so maybe I'll list some bands I listen to lately along with the physical ones that I have, which are:

NIN- Pretty Hate Machine
Alice in chains- unplugged (pretty awesome)
Ricky Nelson- best hits

Hmmm that's about it. I really want a full CD of Jorge Ben, from any era. As well as Sisters of Mercy. I like the Circle Jerks. I'm a musical who're.

CDs that I want: 
Jorge Ben- A Tabua de Esmeralda
Maybe something classical too. Probably violin.


----------

